# IVF Wales Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt 3



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy  girls


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking to keep up with you all xxx hope all our bumps and babes are doing well xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just noticed your signiture popsi ...i like it   all this worrying wont stop ...even when there born you will sit there all night checking there ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi when does the shopping start? bet you can not wait

im having a flat day!

hows everyone?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy good luck with your mw appointment>?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks hun - feeling  a bit nervous about it this morning for some reason 
How you doing - why the flat day?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh hun why? i think appointment can make us nervous, if today just a normal mw check up?

im flat cause im concerned really but have read lots about braxton hicks and seems they are quite normal, thankfully my mw just called and i see my OB tomorrow at 330pm so will go out from work and if they dont like it tuff.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Dunno - just being daft as I've been excited all week  
Just my 24 week check up - so nothing to worry about really!!
Gonna have a chat about the Swine flu jab too. 

Hope your appt tomorrow is all ok.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww bless ya hun, im sure all will be ok

let us know what they advise about the swine flu. i have decided


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I'm back - saw the lovelier of the 2 lovely midwives today so had a good natter 

All ok - she checked my blood pressure which was on the low side (nothing to worry about!), urine all ok and had a she had good old feel of teeny taffy.  (Her words "I think its gonna be a big 'un!!!!") Checked the heart rate which was very strong and varying between 138 and 150 bpm, which she was pleased with. 

I also had the swine flu jab whilst I was there - which for me (and my medical history!) felt like the only option. 

Next appointment 4 weeks time  May need to have an extra scan if baby still feels big then - just to keep an eye on things. (My eyes are watering at the thought of it!!!!)


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

So glad that teeny (or not so teeny) taffy is doing well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

big how big lol 

glad it all went well, do you know how the baby is laying?

bet your getting proper kicks now?

good on for fo0r having the vaccine its such a personal choice


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks 
Didnt like to ask how big - maybe best not to think about that lol  
Head down, back to the left of my belly, bum at the top, hands and feet over to the right. 
Yep - lots of kicks right at the top of my belly earlier!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont think i would ask too but remember not to buy tiny clothes now. do you have any other scans booked? 4d?

mini ellard is laying the other way round and was very active last night when i went to bed after falling asleep on the sofa lol, the feelings are getting stronger thats for sure


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely to hear you all have movement.

I had scan today and omg bubs has grown some.  You can see buds where arms and legs are, i saw the vertebrae and the umblical cord which is forming and the amniotic sac which is forming.  Louise and Debs were lovely and i have now been discharged from clinic. i saw janet and started to cry, tears of joy.  The bubs was moving i can't believe this is happening to us, i feel so truly blessed.  I'm staying on all my grugs until 12 weeks, but have to check about clexane cos forgot to ask.

Hi to everyone, hope i didn't go on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle that is such wonderful news, so amazing. bet your heart melted

could you ask your midwife if you can see a con before you stop the clexane? just incase she wants to keep you on it. not sure when you see your midwife. i was gona stop clexane at 14 weeks but requested i see the con before stopping and was keep on due to family history and m/c


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm speaking to mw on saturday, she rang today but i was driving so missed the call.  i will def talk about clexane thats the one i am most worried about stopping


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its good to get advice thats for sure, you might have the same con as me and she is very nice, i see her in tenby cottage hospital but shouldnt be seeing her til 32 weeks now, will see whoever tomorrow.

i booked to see the con at my 12 week scan as you see a midwife at the hospital then. 

its so very different and new isnt it, i still havent a clue what goes on half the timelol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm still reeling from the scan.  I haven't a clue what comes next lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

truely amazing Michelle, so pleased for you x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks pix i am still pinching myself cos i can't believe its happening to me lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet you are, can you stop smiling lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Everytime i think about it i well up (with joy).  I hope i'm not crooning on, i've just waited so long i think i'm in shock.  I'm the happiest i think i have ever been in my life


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

croon on, croon what a word lol.

you go on as much or as little as you like, christ i told the world

i am feeling massive today lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i'll tell you something that will make you laugh.  I had to buy new bras today.  I have gone up from 36D to 38 E (their udders lol)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol just you wait, they will only getting bigger and bigger and bigger now.

i think i have almost outgrown my 34dd bras, they are moosive lol, my belly has grown so much the last 2 weeks.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats lovely though.

I was big to start with lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im off for a little bit as im shattered and need to give my eyes a little rest, will be back later maybe lol

oh yes im loving the big belly look, its over taking my boobies now and crossing my legs has become tricky lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

lol

I'm going now, had a busy couple of days

Have a good rest hun

Bye to everyone else


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

michelle fantastic news on your scan. and feel free to go on about it as you deserve this so much.

kara glad bump is getting big.

taffy glad mw app went well don't worry about baby being big perhaps it has just had a spurt and will settle down later on.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks queenie, i hope you are well hunni


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

brilliant news michelle   

Taffy, great that your appt went well and teeny is doing brilliantly, if a bit big, lol 

Kara, glad your bump is getting big hun.  

Popsi, are you going to join this thread too now?  You'll soon be a Mum too


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

taffy dont worry when i had the internal 2 days before i had maia midwife said to me i was all baby and she was only 6.8 ..i was starting to panic   michelle so pleased for you go on about it as much as you like ... because its bloody brilliant


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

how is everyone

im a little nervous about my appointment! dunno why really as im sure they cant do anything. was awake tossing and turning alot.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Michelle - how wonderful   I am soooooo pleased for you hun. You croon away to your hearts desire. It is horrible saying goodbye to clinic ...... but you have a whole lovely journey ahead.
It will take a while to sink in - I was only saying yesterday that even at 24 weeks it still does not feel real (even when it feels like there's a rugby match going on inside my giant belly  )

Kara - hope all goes well at your appointment this afternoon.  
I know how you feel as I was it like it before my appointment yesterday for no reason. 

Miriam - thanks for the reassurance  
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers taffy

just got back to work from my appointment and all is well yet i do have some gluscous in my urine this probably due to me eating sweets before going so have to drop a sample in tomorrow.

they are seeing me again in 4 weeks which is new years eve

had a scan on a rubbish machine but who cares as i saw baby who is now laying transverse with heart beating away beautifully


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara so pleased your app went well today and that you got to see baby ellard.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad all went well Kara and that you got another glimpse of Baby Ellard 
Oops at the sweeties .....   
x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good to see you are all doing well in here ladies, lovely to hear all about your scans and babies moving around etc!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thankyou Sarah, which part of pembrokeshire are you from


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm right up in the north, Boncath - how about you?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I live in Letterston so not that far away.  If you want to meet for a coffee anytime let me know


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Michelle, I'd like that. I'd love to come and meet you all on 14th but can't make it then, hope you have a good one.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah boncath im sure thats not too far from me in clunderwen, isnt there a pub called the nags head or something lol

how are you today michelle?

taffy yeah opps at the sweeties lol

miriam hows you hunni, hows your princess?

popsi how are you matey?

ebonie is J excited about crimbo?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Kara, you're even closer! Nag's Head is in Abercych a couple of miles away. Our village pub is closed at the mo and was being auctioned today, hoping someone will revive the place in time for Christmas beer lol!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol kara is it the skittles yo mentioned on ******** you ate   glad all is fine ... my princess is turning into a   she woke at 1245 last night then didnt go back to sleep until 345  !...ive been signed in here for hours and am only just getting chance to post lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh miriam she is a devil lol

ive only just got up ive been shattered, totally shattered so needed to catch up on my sleep a little. off to see a mate later but in all honestly i would rather stay home all day but have to go to the shop and the doc aswel so may as well get my **** in gear after my cuppa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

urine all ok today yay

saw my mate and it was really lovely and probably good i went or i would have been lazy all day


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

miriam she is a little stinker isnt she   when you was  pregnant on maia you used to say she would be a night owl  

kara glad u enjoyed your visit with ur friend u can have a lazy night instead lol 
Glad your urine is ok today hun  

popsi you  will be in here soon    

Any advice for me regarding jack he really is feeling his feet, Attitude omg stamping of 'his feet i dread when he is a teenager    

hope the rest of you are ok


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad pee was ok lol emma have you told him santa wont come if he dont behave lol you can do that santa message again i got link for it same as last year


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Have.you.still.got.link.can.i.have.it.please.!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i gave link to Emma just Incase anyone else wants it its personalised Santa video message my nieces loved it last year http://portablenorthpole.tv/home

/links


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for that link Miriam - I have a few little ones in mind for something like that  

Well a little update on what is becoimng the ongoing pram hunt saga..... 
We have had to rule out the Quinny Buzz (gutted!) and probably most of the ones in Mamas and Papas as I cant get them up and down - I have an RSI type problem with my wrists so, having had a good play with a few, anything with a squeezing or twisting action will probably be out. So far only the Loola Up and the Streety look possible - but they are both 4-wheelers which will not be much good for out walking with the dog..... So back to the drawing board for us. We were having a good look at them in Mothercare yesterday morning but there was a fire alarm so had to evacuate and didnt have time to hang about .

Had a lovely day with my friend yesterday - we didnt do much in the way of shopping but had a lovely mooch about, coffee, lunch, drinkies and a good old gossip.  Then I went to Mum and Dads for the evening and my mum felt her first (and probably only!) grandchild kick for the first time - as you can imagine there were a few tears  

Hope everyone else is doing ok  
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone sorry been awol no computer.

I had my mw appointment today, which i can't believe woohoo.

She was absolutely lovely and has put my mind at rest over a few things.

I am a high risk for downs cos of my age and i might go for the nuchal scan haven't decided yet.  little bit scarry.

otherwise all fine and dandy

Hope everyone else is keeping well


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad all is good with you Michelle - and that your midwife is nice - think that helps  
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i was dreading it cos everyone was quiet negative about theirs, but she was so thrilled for us and really patient.

I've no advice over prams hun.  I'm not looking until i am 30 odd weeks lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so need food and a bath, im shattered


michelle im pleased your appointment went well and im chuffed you gelled with your midwife. i have now lol.

i found decided on the nt scan and bloods very scary so i know it will be on your mind. its not an easy choice by any means and made me very emotional as it brings up alot of thoughts!


well my engine went bang today while luke was drifting but had a brill day, really enjoyed and it seems baby likes bmw's drifting the best!!! will have to steer baby in the right direction concerning car taste when skidding lol...i wonder if it was the noise and the exhausted.

got 20 week scan tomorrow and another cervix lenght scan. not nervous yet will be tomorrow im sure but this is kinda the first one im actually looking forward to then its the dreaded crimbo shopping and will have to try and either borrow a mates car or buy something cheapo ....a mate has offered but its could be a safety thing lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara bloody cars eh!  Hope you get it sorted

I have a lot to think about and a lot of researching to do.  I've got a few weeks to make the decision  .

Good luck with scan tomorrow.  Oh by the way i am going to be consultant led because of my mcs.  So i see my consultant quite a lot i think


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah luke and my car does not mix lol

im consultant led and saw her first just before 14 weeks at my request as i wanted to talk about the clexane and then she didnt wana see my til 32 weeks yet since i have had a few little issue i have seen a con at short notice and will see her again at 24 weeks. i know in pembs all ivf pregnancies get refer to cons and then they decide whether to keep you..its good as you do get checked more yet usually they dont see you til after 20 weeks which i found a little strange so if you wana see her before ask at your 12 week scan thats what i did and they booked me to see her there and then

yeah research is what i did til it was popping out of my head, only you and S can decide what is right for you. i never knew pregnancy would be so full of hard choices!

hey i have notice something proper weird, where i was injected gestone is kinda odd, i can see many puncture wounds!!!!!!!yet i finished it 8 weeks ago


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had pains in my **** muscles for weeks from last cycle lol

I've been told i will be seen every four weeks.  I think this is because of a few factors but mainly (yes here it comes) my age.

I've also been asked to consider ceasarian cos of my age lol.  I said no i want home birth and saw the look on her face and told her i was joking lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

every 4 weeks is great, im beeing seen every 2 at the moment due to bloody cervix issue!!!

your as young as the man you feel so knock a year off lol

i was also asked about c section and was like wft only if i have to! as for home birth well i said this to luke and he was like no ****ing way lol.

i have no pain from the gestone just puncture marks, im wondering if its the increased blood flow or something, this pregnancy lark isnt given me enough time to learn everything lol

will you con be mrs howells?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
michelle as your research i will post this link

this is where i went

http://www.innermostsecrets.com/screening__for_down_syndrome

have to say they were brilliant and the private hospital well omg i wish i could afford private health care lol

i have moved this here where i thought i posted it

i blame the pregnancy brain........hehehehe

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh i don't know, but she is lovely.  She referred me to cardiff many moons ago

Oh christ i'm not even thinking that far ahead i was just joking with her.  Maybe not the best time to be funny lol

Its good there checking you out every 2, better safe than sorry.

I've just emailed innermost secrets and will see what they come back with.  Just read higher rate of downs in people under 35 that is shocking thought it would be lower


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol sounds like her

you know my sense of humour and one mw didnt find me very funny at all when she was examiniing me lol

deffo i would be there every week if it called for it lol, they might decide tomorrow not to see my again but i dont know, the guy did say every 2 weeks so who knows

i think downs and the other risks are across the board yet alot of younger women dont have to test due to their age risk and this  could maybe put them at risk. i read tons and tons and researched it so well and went over the what ifs etc etc....

better go and eat my dinner then will ahve a bath i think and sod x factor im shattered,


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Talk later hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw michelle did you get your bounty pack?

how surreal is it all? i found it all so surreal and still do 

food done now bath

i have the biggest of zits on my face and it hurts too


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

taffy bet that was great feeling the kicking with your mum   glad you like the midwife michelle how come you saw her on a sunday ? good luck for scan kara cant wait to see it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy how rude on me to totally ignore your post, sorry hun my head is so tired today

umm pram dilema indeed, but at least it now narrows things down, i am still in love and hoping to get an icandy even if i do get it second hand i dont care. aww i bet that was so lovely for your mum

miriam i will post a pic but wont be back til late as i have to pull my finger out and get crimbo shopping, how is your little devil?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just that a devil! constantly going for the fire and tv cabinet ignoring the pile of toys on the floor!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Our midwives work on weekends hun

Kara yes i got my bounty pack and had a little read, all very surreal


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara  - big day for you today - 20 week scan  ...... where has that time gone?
Good luck and enjoy, hun
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck Kara xx

Love to you all x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara good luck for the scan today


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck kara x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I had my consultant appointment today. She was much nicer than I remembered from my fertility problem days - (but maybe I'm just in a better place now lol!)

She was unable to say much more than we already knew about the kidney issue- other than they will do some checks at birth and probably put baby straight onto antibiotics   then do a scan at about 12 weeks or sooner if there seems to be any problems. 

They are going to continue to monitor me to make sure teeny taffy's one good kidney doesnt develop any problems (which really doesn't bear thinking about  ).  I have to have a scan at 30 weeks to check on the kidney and teeny's growth, then see consultant again on 19th January when they will check the size again (she scanned me and I'm still measuring a week ahead of dates - but dont think thats too much to be concerned about).

Miriam and Emma - hope you are having a lovely time shopping  

Cath - how are you doing? 

Michelle - how many weeks are you now?  Is it sinking in yet?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy im glad it went well and they are monitoring you, i dont think meausring ahead of dates is too much of an issue

had our scan and mini ellard is all ok and omg she/he was moving tons during the scan and i could feel the baby so much, cervix lenght still all ok so not sure if they wana see me again or not, i have to wait to hear.im measuring 20 + 2 with one measurement and bang on 20 weeks with another.

magazine shoot on wednesday


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Taffy - glad you have had your scan, hope your next one shows teenys kidneys are fine.

Kar - so glad you and mini ellard are doing well. How was the interview? Where are the photo shoots going to be done?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Guys  
Kara - Good news about your scan and cervix - Did you get some pics of baby Ellard today?
I found that after the 20 week scan and seeing where the baby was laying etc the movements all became much more noticable


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i posted a pic on ** i would post one here but photobucket isnt working!!!!

baby on thrusday was laying across and now baby is back to having head down, movement is deffo getting stronger

will book a 4D scan for around 27 ish weeks i think

been car shopping today!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara glad it all went well.

Taffy i am 9+4 and no still hasn't sunk in.  Keep looking at the scan photo to confirm it

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad your scan went well Kara, can't believe you're half way through already!

Taffy, glad teeny is doing well hun.

Michelle, wow 9+4 that went fast!  Hope you're feeling well.

Hi to Cath, Miriam, Emma, and everyone else


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad your MW appointment went well Michelle!

Good to hear that your scans went well too Kara and Taffy, good they are keeping a close eye on Teeny x

Good luck with all the crimbo shopping everyone, hardly started yet so had better pull my finger out...


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara so pleased scan went well today and that  baby ellard is doing well.

taffy glad your app went well and good that they are keeping an eye on teeny taffy. i'm sure she/he will be fine.lovely to hear about your mum feeling the baby move.

michelle gosh how quick the time is going not long till your 12 week scan.

miriam and emma hope you had a good time shopping

cath and everyone hope you are all well


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

taffy it seems consultant doesnt seem that worried so baby should be fine   glad scan was fine kara bet its sinking in now you will soon be massive   michelle hope you and your precious cargo are well   im all shopped out maias going to have half the disney shop for xmas


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok and not to busy

I've just spoken to my doctor, she is wonderful and supportive.  She is thrilled and has left a message on my home phone a week ago to congratulate us (i never check the messages on that phone).  I've been sorted with all the drugs i am on and i have my reduction in steriods as well which i start straight away.  Cardiff don't do 2.5 mg but my doctor does, easier for me anyway.  I feel quite emotional now as my doc has seen me at my worst with regards to tx.  Sorry for the ramble


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Michelle - thats great that you have a supportive GP and that you are managing to sort out your drugs. 
Mine was almost in tears (of joy!) when I told her too, as she had been there throughout the struggles!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam on yeah it is sinking in now lol

michelle i am so pleased your gp has been so supportive, it does make a different

well had a meeting in work and things are pretty bad and they are gona sell next year so i might take earlier maternity im not really sure what to do! also i so need to buy a car asap, i have seen one but its expensive but will be useful and good as a family type car


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh dear Kara - not good news..... Hope you manage to sort something out 
A family car - what does Luke think to that


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah work is work and what the heck!theres more important stuff lol

well the family car we are thinking of is a crew cab pick up, come on i cant be too sensible here lol, it makes sense as we need a tow luke to his events next year

oh i forgot to say my placenta is anterior so that would explain why i dont feel full force movements yet lol....only get them low and on the sides


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

kara76 said:


> well the family car we are thinking of is a crew cab pick up, come on i cant be too sensible here lol,
> Ah thats more like it
> 
> it makes sense as we need a tow luke to his events next year


...... as opposed to towing him home when he has broken your car lol 

Forgot to ask if you found out what flavour you were having? or is it a secret?!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol

no we didnt ask and they didnt offer to tell us

kiddicare have sale on, breast pumps reduce £80 to £40


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We've decided not to go for a nuchal scan as the outcome would make no difference.  Its not about perfect its about love and i feel very strongly about this.

I've got a strange ache on my left hip, not bad just annoying

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats good you have made the right choice for you

left hip, bet its round ligements, expect more and they get quite painful too as your uterus moves up

girl in work felt the baby moving tonight


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Never thought that pregnancy would be quite so painful.  Not complaining just shocked, nobody ever tells you this

Yeah we have we will love our child no matter what.

Wow bet she was thrilled, ur feeling the baby more now then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was very surprised how painful i got the ligement pain and yeah no one tells you either

yeah she was chuffed to bits and it was nice to share, ive been feeling light movements for a little bit but was never 100% sure if it were baby or wind apart from maybe twice now it is unmistakable, it is like baby is saying hey mum im in here lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats great hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy when did they start to measure the fudus (spelling*) lenght?

my uterus moves about a 1cm a week now, how bloody amazing is that....it really amazes me all of this


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Im bored,Sams asleep,so I thought I'd come and say   
how are all you pregnant ladies....getting fat?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hunni ......yeah im getting fat in the nicest possible way in the world i think i might even have belly button pop out soon lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara you wont believe how fast your going to expand now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so people keep saying, my bosses daugther is 28 weeks and doesnt have a bump as big as mine lol, i said to my boss 'are you saying i look large lol'

i forgot to do a pic yesterday and today but will have one doen professionally tomorrow so that will be my week 20 pic, ive done then once a week from 12 weeks

how is sam hun?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

getting better.Took him to the docs today,doc put on of those stick things in his mouth to look at his throat(very sore) and he tried to eat the stick.He's a funny little man


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he sure is a funny little man, he makes me laugh so much

think im gona have to have some twiglets and then i might fall asleep, i tend fall asleep on the sofa at 10pm which makes me grumpy!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi raven lovely to see you here. how are you.

hope sam gets better soon. 

in work we have 2 expecting and they are only 5 weeks apart and the one women is huge and the other is hardly showing. 

what pic are you having done tomorrow kara. 

michelle hope the growing pains don't get to bad.

taffy hope you are well

hi miriam, maia, emma and j


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi queenie.
Sams ok,getting over tonsillitus,poor thing.

Kara I love twiglets.

Michelle how are you doing?Bet your still smiling


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

a short and sweet visit,got to go Sams calling.Will pop back in another time,if nobady minds.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

would love to see you on here. give sam a cwtch from me.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya ravan hope sam gets better soon are you bringing him to meet monday? i might bring maia for hour then get mum to take her home so i can have food and a drink


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Definately bringing Sam,so he better get better soon lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

will do queenie he loves cwtches


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

well im up and about and cleaning at the photographer and make up artist wil be here at 2pm. 

got 2 appointment through today, one for crimbo eve for another cervix lenght assesment and one for new years eve with my con.

any idea when i get the matb1 form? im thinking of writing a letter for next week to give notice for my maternity leave!!!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara you can get one of your midwife and time now.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe i will have to give her a call and ask if i can pick one up next week. cheers hun

hows sam today?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

forgot to say I think you can take mat leave at 29 weeks.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

better ,he's all smiles today.Cant wait to see how big your bump has got lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i better be able to come to the meet or i will be gutted, if the worst comes to the worst i will have to come early and leave early, bump has deffo grown.

im please sam is getting better the poor love

im dashing around like a headless chicken

i think thats right 11 weeks before due date, i was planning on 2 weeks before. need to decide on all this


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I know what I would do lol hated work,but think you may get bored coz your so active.
Good luck with today...your first baby bump photo shoot,pics are goona be fab...ask them if you can have copies of the pics.Look great in your baby album


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im tempted to finished earlier but i need to really think about it

yeah im gona ask for pics, need to pick some outfits then they will decide what look we are going for. i didnt take a 20 week pic as i knew these were coming lol

time is flying today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan how lovely to see you on line.  yeah i am still smiling can't quite believe it though lol.  Hope Sam is better, see you on Monday

Kara good luck for shoot.

Hi to everyone else.  My hip pain has gone today now just the usual niggles.  My symptoms are getting less now is this usual and am i being paranoid lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

symptoms tend to ease coming up to 12 weeks unless your unlucky and the sickness carries on like it did with taffy lol

viewing a car tonight well a pick up, more than we wana spend but we need something useful and safe


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Even with me I would have days where symptoms seemed less - so try not to worry Michelle 

Kara good luck for the shoot and happy car hunting. 

Ravan lovely to hear from you - Sam is looking gorgeous in his pic - Hope to see you both on Monday  

My m/w offered me the form when I saw her last week - but gonna have it at my next appointment when I get my health in maternity grant form (to claim my £190 shoe allowance!!)  which you can get at 25 weeks.

Miriam if your mum is going to take Maia home early I can drop you home after the meet on Monday if that helps  

I am off work today as I had a migraine this morning - hadn't had one for about 10 years. I got as far as the car and was violently sick, came back in and had flashing lights and splitting headache across my eyes. Went straight back to bed and slept till 1-ish. Feeling a bit better - just got a normal headache now.....


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

on no taffy, glad your feeling a little better....sounds nasty

maybe i will write a letter and pick up the form on new years when i see midwife and con.

show allowance lol your crazy, i hear there is a back log so dont expect it super quick. we really need to start thinking about getting stuff sorted and will probably start after new year which doesnt give a massive amount of time


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've had my scan appointment through, its before xmas.  Can't quite believe it


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yay,what a fantastic christmas and new year you are going to have.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I hope so, i just want to know everything is ok.  My symptoms keep coming and going and i know this is normal but still worrying.  Sorry for the moan


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay that came through quick, great stuff

the photoshoot was amazing


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know only saw mw on sunday.  I hope all my blood results will be through by then

Can't wait to see photos


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure they will be, they dont take long.

the pics are great might take a while to get a copy but photographer said if i cant get a copy from the mag then she will send them specially for me as she doesnt usually do them

they are quite glam


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara glad shoot went well when will it be in the mag so i can buy it.

michelle thats great that you have your scan app through. gosh 12 weeks how quick has that gone.

taffy sorry to hear your not well today. glad you stayed at home and rested.

hi to all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie i can't quite believe it either, i am 10 weeks tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not sure when the mag is out, have the interview tomorrow and doubt it will be long after but i will let you all know

shame im gona be out and about when i have interview!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Taffy, hope you feel better soon, 

woohoo almost 10 weeks, Michelle, great you will have your scan before crimbo!

Good luck with your car shopping Kara - oh and the interview too, sounds v. exciting


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

taffy that would be good if i could have lift back to newport would save jeff coming for me   great news bout scan michelle   hope interview goes well kara cant wait to see it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara good luck with the car hunting today.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck with the interview Kara.Glad the shoot went well,cant wait to see pics.Hope you get your car issues sorted.

Michelle 10 weeks already!Do you think its gone fast?

Miriam you gonna get drunk monday lol  

Taffy,queenie,ebonie and anyone else I've missed.....hi.Cant wait to see you all.Feels like the last meet was ages ago.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan its going quick in one way but not in others.  I just want to get to 12 weeks and maybe i can relax a little 

Hows you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya ladies

pregnancy flies by at super speed which is mad after all the years of waiting and wanting

we brought a cool crew cab pic up yay yay, luke is picking it up saturday

crikey talk about pee breaks lol, i use to wee lots but now well its more!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara congrats on your new vehicle. glad you found one.

michelle have you had a date for you 12week scan.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks queenie hun

michelle is it round ligement pain?

be warned that if you ever get out of bed or sit up quick and you get a really bad pain like you cant move well this is it too

my uterus is moving up a cm a week now, crazy what the body can do

luke is evicting me tomorrow so he can go play cars! so will be with you when i can, shall i bring anything?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No need to bring anything, just yourself and mini you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara isn't it too early for round ligament pains.  I've read second trimester


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Michelle never believe what you read   I got ligament pains early too.
You'll be amazed how quickly your body changes.
Bet you cry at your 12 week scan,I did,like a baby lol
You will relax a little after 12 week scan,not a lot,but enough for it to sink in that.....OMG your pregnant  

Kara glad your pickup is sorted,cant wait to see it.
You feeling many kicks?Had a foot sticking out yet?
I think this is the best part of pregnancy,bet your really noticing how fast your growing now.
Cant wait to see you at the meet,hope Sam can still get his arms around you for a hug    


Need to go and buy a stairgate today,didnt think it would happen this quick but my Sam climbed the stairs yesterday!Turn around for 2 seconds and thats what I get.He went all the way to the 7th step  
He's just getting into that fun stage...moving around,climbing,chasing spuds around the kitchen floor,hiding my phone!! Hard work but loving it! 

Good morning to everyone,bloody cold isnt it!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - yay great news about your car/pick up. 
Glad that your photoshoot etc went well - let us know when you're gonna be a glossy mag star 

Michelle you will be 12 weeks before you know it. Great that your scan is before Christmas too 

OMG Ravan - cant believe he is getting up to mischief already - that time has flown  

Miriam - yes its no probs for you to have a lift back with me on Monday.

Well I am starting to feel a bit christmassy now- We had our team christmas meal last night, which was lovely.
I am off work now till Tuesday and hope to finish most of my shopping, wrapping, cards and decorations over the next few days..... and have a bit of chill out me time too  

Oh and looking forward to seeing you all on Monday


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Taffy bet your bump is nice and big now cant wait for a bump rub!
How you feeling?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

michelle nope its not too early, i had them early and they got really quite painful, also your uterus is growing as a fast rate

ravan i will have a word with sam on monday lol and make him naugthier lol

taffy glad your feeling festive, im not and still have lots of shopping to do lol

miriam how is your little princess?

yeah im feeling kicks, usually at 630pm!!weird well thats the last few nights anyway. girl in work today said omg your have grown, i only saw her a few days back.....im gona be one happy whale!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Any pregnant ladies going to a fancy dress party over the festive season I have discovered the answer to your costume dilemma's ...... Its simples...... 
Just opened the kitchen cupboard and the box of cornflour fell out all over me (well mostly over my bump!!!) 
Yep I look like a giant snowman - just need a carrot for a nose and I'm away.   
Sorry I was laughing too much to take any pics - but just had to share the giggle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

damn you should have taken a pic


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

taffy.. ravan maia is becoming a monster too its hard work keeping up with them !hope all your bumps are well ladies


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah but arn't they fun.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its fun but shes becoming real clingy wants to follow me everywhere ...just attempted to wrap rest of pressies she woke so still aint finished


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you have a little devil on your hands miriam lol

ravan hiya hun, cant wait for sam cuddles, wonder if he will cuddle up to me again.....think he knows my boobies are in milk production lol

michelle thanks for last night, the party was fine and julia tell stu the slippers are lovely, i love them already

i was sick this morning!!!only a little but feel proper shattered!!!!think i have a phobia to work


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara hope your feeling better.  The party was a great success and lots of handbags and things sold


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello peeps 
We have been pram shopping again today - went to Little Treasures in Abergavenny (Thanks Queenie for the recommendation  - good selection of lovely things and they were very friendly and helpful). 
Spent a good hour playing with the I-Candy Apple Jogger..... and I officially love it. 
Hubby would have bought it there and then - but I had my sensible head on. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK - Kara how are the new wheels? Hope your sickness has passed. 
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone how are you all today

Taffy glad your pram shopping went well

Kara has the new truck arrived woohoo

I'm feeling absolutely knackered today can't seem to shake it.  Mind you i had a handbag and shoe party last night so was entertaining quite late he he


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Knackered is good Michelle - means baby is taking all your goodness to grow big and strong 
Hope you enjoyed your party 

We were entertaining very late last night too - unexpectedly baby sitting our neice (8 ) and nephew (12) - getting some practice in lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad you finally found a pram you like taffy its hard work!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy we are hoping for an icandy apple, i love the special edition but cant afford it boo boo. think we are gona try and get it nearly new as its so so much cheaper

the new wheels are cool, not quite sure how i will get in it in another couple of months lol

michelle i was knackered til about 14 weeks then it seemed to lift for a while

baby ellard has decide my bladder is a good place to bounce around lol, miriam i think im gona have a little monster too lol, brought a few little bits on ebay today yay


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

someone is work ****** me off a little today telling me that i shouldnt put my baby is used clothes, i told her straight that after spending so much on tx and just buying a new car that im sure baby would prefer mummy at home and cheaper clothes than me having to get a job and work !!

why do people think they can tell me what to do, i personally think we are being very wise.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

take no notice they grow out of clothes so quick ive bought second hsnd like a next snow suit worth 18 quid had it for 6 its lush!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks miriam

it usually wouldnt have bothered me but it really annoyed me today as im shattered and felt rough


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

asda is so good for clothes they are so cheap ... bet you have grown lots cant wait to see your bump


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i saw some stuff in asda when i wasnt buying lol

yeah i have grown a fair bit, i thought i had a bump back then but no i deffo have and i love it.....


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

kara , is it this thread?? i dont know where you mean??


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Girliepinx yey you have found us at last


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

about time girlie lol

yeah this is the thread

how is everyone today?

flipping cold outside, im hoping to finish work early today.......


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is OK?

Yes Kara it's so  , DH made me go for a walk earlier I had so many layers on I looked like the Michelin man.  It doesn't help I have a really bad sore throat  , but you know I really don't mind.

Kara keep an eye out in the sales, my best friend had loads of bargins in them. 

Sorry it is a short one having a late lunch


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

yey,

work was good today...not too busy...calm before the storm i reckon....totally agree with you...blinking freezing!!!

real tired today!! moan moan moan!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire welcome to the pregnancy board woo hoo, you gona call clinic in the morning

Girlie what do you do for work?

i was ****** off today, my boss turnt the heating off in work so i was so cold, then i got home and luke had just got in so it was cold and i was tired and i cried!!must be the hormones


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i hate being cold too ... hi claire and girliepinx nice to see you in here


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara they are not allowed to do that in work even if you were not pregnant.  WTF do they think they are doing

Hi Miriam, girlie and claire


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they are saving money, i only had a small electric heater and my hands were frozen


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Check on the law Kara i'm sure they are not allowed to leave you cold f*ckers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i  will

i just lose a bid on email by 3p, gutting


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wot you bid on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it was a cot bedding set and 2 wall pics, its so lovely but very very expensive new at this rate im just gona buy it new lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Keep on bidding hun you might get some more luck with it


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

Thank you all for the welcome, it's really odd posting on here now.

Yes I'm gonna ring them in the morning.  I need more   bullets, does the clinic supply them or do you need to get them from the GP?.  Gonna see my boss as well tomorrow, to let her know that it worked and then back to work on Tuesday  .

Kara their not allowed to turn the heating off like Michelle said it's against the law.  Your allowed to come home if the temp drops below a certain amount.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im gona keep trying, the one i want doesnt seem to come up very often

claire they will give you some bum bullets, the trouble is my work is family run and its hard to rock the boat


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Law is law kara.  Anyway they should be doing a risk assessment on you now.  Find out your rights straight away hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they havent done one at all

im gona call midwife tomorrow and ask about my matb1 form


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

They should have done risk assessment by now that is law.  I'm having mine done next week.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

who would i tell that they havent done one?just seems easier to keep the peace, thankfully they are good and im certainly not over worked atm


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know hun, i would just say to them that you have been reading your books and you have only just stumbled across that you need one done.  See if that works


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i doubt it would work

im gona go again and lay down, i have some left sided aches


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

ok hun, take care


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

prob just some more stretching going on as you are only small


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah that i what it feels like miriam

claire have you called clinic?

i fell asleep on the sofa last night til midnight


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

How lazy lol 
I cant say anything - I slept for 2 hours on the sofa in the afternoon and then went to bed at 9:30 after x factor and slept till 9.30 this morning. Oh well, at least we shouldnt be dozing into our dinner at the meet  

Hope your aches have gone today Kara - I was a mess yesterday, teeny must have been lying awkward cos I couldnt get comfy all day. 

Big welcome - and congrats again - to Claire and girliepinx - so lovely to have a busy thread - Hope and   this is gonna be a really busy thread in 2010. 

Hello everyone else - see y'all laters
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just have an ache at the top of my uterus today, maybe baby has a foot wedged there!!

good to see your sleeping well hun, i should really go out and do some crimbo shopping but will go tomorrow or friday i think


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well today was booked off to get my shopping finished, remaining presents wrapped and cards written and posted - never mind had a nice chill out instead .... and a lovely afternoon to look forward to


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning ladies.

Hope everyone is feeling OK?

Kara yes I rang the clinic, spoke to a lady who took my details and Debbie rang me back about an hour ago.  We have our scan booked for the 29th of Dec.  OMG don't think it's really sunk in yet.


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hey girlies....

kara- hope those aches and pains have eased today...you do tend to have alot of stretching around 19 - 22 weeks...well throughout really!! but make sure your not doing too much, lil baby is growing now so things can become more difficult for mummy!! lol  do internet shoppin its easier...then you dont get so tired...hey kara..matb1 forms are normally done at 24 weeks and do press on about your risk assessment babe..its important for you that its in place....dont forget you get a health in preg grant which is worth £190 after your 25th week but we do them at 28 weeks...the money seems to come through quicker...and if on low income your entitled to a sure start maternity grant and can claim up to 3 months after babes is born...espec if your income chnages within the 1st 3 months after...

taffy- you so organised...im jus about to start my wrapping but thats only the pressies i have to send abroad..i jus hope they get there...norm the post is better getting out there than this country...

wow claire- scan boooked...how surreal? and before new year...exciting, i know im sort of excited..i have 4 more sleeps til my scan and im keeping level headed...i am waiting for someone to trip me up lol....although i feel positive....xxxx


hi michelle and miriam...and all you other ladies .xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi girliepinx

It is very surreal.  I know when I rang this morning I wasn't expecting to get a date until the new year, so it was a bit of a shock when she said the 29th.  So now we wait, Rob's waiting to see how many are there, I just think that 1 is a bonus  .  

Not long till your scan now, hope everything goes OK for you.  How are you feeling?  I'm not sleeping too good, getting up in the night for a wee and I'm really warm.

Kara hope things settle down for you.  Bubs is growing lots by the sound of it  

Oh well back to work tomorrow (after 3 weeks off) what a culture shock thats gonna be.


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hi claire- i didnt sleep too well either, i had hot flushes at night too...up to wee upto 5 times a night!!! 

still getting up around 2-3 times per night but its not a new thing for me....couldnt sleep the week running up to and the weekafter otd...had loads of energy and was not tired...

that has all changed...im really tired this week...feeling ok though really...could fall asleep on a pin lol 

i totally agree claire- 1 is a bonus and 1 will be an easier preg than 2...but what will be will be...i think i have one inside me but i had 2 blasts back...it could be 3 or 4 but i very much doubt it...im not ill enough for that...i only have slight nausea and tiredness so far...and fancying strong tasting food but not really enjoying it...small price to pay tho hun....im not complaining one bit...im dying to tell my mum but im waiting til xmas day!!! all being well that is...

hope work goes ok for you and dont do too much....speak swn chick....im well pleased for you!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

what a xmas present that for your mum that will be girlrpinx bet you cant wait   not long till scans girls ...best of luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies girlie thanks for the advice, i will check with my mw if i can pick up a form when i see my con and her on the 29th Dec

Claire wow the 29th dec that is gona fly with crimbo in the middle lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well ive had a strange day, felt really wierd and couldnt put my finger on it! anyway today i have felt very heavy and now i think ive worked it out and dont laugh, i need to go to the loo!!! and i think i maybe ate way too much last night lol

i was getting a little concerned as baby has been quiet today but ive just had a soak in the tub and omg baby kicked me 3 times that hard i could see it. amazing.

luke had the day off today which has been really nice as we rarely get a full day alone together but we did go to tescos and luke ran over my heel with the trolley and then dropped a tin on my big toe at the check out and yep i swore cause it hurt and the check up women looked at me funny! opps

better go and get my pudding


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

it was 3 courses Kara! Sounds like you need a good clear out. Glad that you felt baby kick.

It was lovely to see all you mums to be blossoming and such a joy to see Maia, Sam and Katie all beautiful


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Kara sounds like you had an accident prone day.  Glad you seen bubs kick, it must have been fab  

Taffy how are you?

Girliepinx how are you?  Not long now till the scan.

Miriam you ready for Santa?

Went back to work today, and didn't think that I would be as tired as I was.  Was ready to come home about 2pm, at least I have tomorrow off.  Any one had the smell of fresh bread set off morning sickness?  I wouldn't have minded but I was in Tesco  .

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Claire I sympathise - not fresh bread but lots of other things set me off. The smell of clean washing was the worst (and most weird!) Word of advice - just avoid going on the tube in London  - a strange mixture of truly horrible smells yuk yuk yuk.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think the tube would make me feel sick normaly usually smells of wee   naughty luke hurting your feet bet you told him off kara ...maia was always real active in the bath especially when i put hot flannel on belly lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh - Ive been really sick again today  
Have heard the horror stories of sickness coming back -   that this is just a one-off lol  !!!!!! 

Hope everyone else is OK
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh miriam i did tell him off, i wasnt impressed at all lol 

taffy oh no, your little ones certainly is a trouble making, lets hope its a one off. have you eaten anything different?

im in work and just told my boss i would lilke boxing day off and i wont know til monday probably as he needs to talk to mandy, it seems she is coming in anyway on crimbo day for extra hours!! she is a nightmare, well if i cant have boxing day then im deffo not working new years day


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Taffy hope that the sickness settles back down.   

Kara you're intiled to have a day off over the Christmas and New Year, put your foot down hun.  I'm working a bit this year, but   that I wont need to work anything next year


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah your right claire i am gona put my foot down on this one, at this rate the way im feeling i will finish at 29 weeks and never go back lol

they are pretty good in some ways and crap in others

how are you?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara I   at you and Luke shopping.
I could just imagine the looks you gave him and the innocent oops sorry from Luke.
Its amazing when you can actually see the kicks isnt it  

Claire I had morning sickness from bread smells....tiger bread was the worst(and I love it!) 

Miriam was great to see Maia again,looking georgous as ever.Its great to see Sam and Maia playing,be even better when they are walking  

Michelle sorry I missed you monday,not long till your scan!

Taffy I was sick throughout with Sam and just when you think its gone....it come back  

Hope everyone else is ok and ready for christmas.....I can have a drink this year!  lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Not bad thanks, I'm off today so trying to have a quiet day.  Have a bit of a cold thats all.

How's your foot after yesterday?  You OK otherwise?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah foot is ok, i too have a cold i think lol

ravan yeah you can imagine me and luke yesterday the git lol

you have a drink now cause you wont be next year lol. i need to go shopping friday lol

brb just gona have some toast


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning ladies sorry haven't been on much in the last few days, work is really hectic this time of year.

I had my blood results back and i am rhesus neg (i knew that anyway).  They sent me the nice guidelines and i need injections (oh joy some more lol)

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I've read something about rhesus neg and pregnancy.But cant remember what.Will you have to have jabs till the end?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is it anti d jabs you need?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have to have them at 28 weeks and 32 i think.  

Yeah antigen d


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

More jabs   - lucky you Michelle. Never mind will all be worth it  

Noooooooo Ravan!!!!! lol  
Only had a pot noodle (yep - my lastest craving!) for tea last night so should have been ok. 
I have the strong sense of smell back too - was heaving at the smell of Jaspers tripe in the sealed container in the fridge yesterday.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its good they know about your blood, isnt it something to do with if the babies blood is different to yours? i read a little about it thats all

taffy tripe omg that would make me sick lol.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara yeah if baby is positive then some of its blood seeps into mine and i make antibodies against it.  All very complicated but i think nowadays they are aware of the risks.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank god we live in modern times


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi michelle- where r you living? cos we give anti d 1500iu just at 28 weeks...now..its a new initiative so it covers women throughout their whole preg...if they have bleeds etc...and to protect against antibodies that may be left behind after the birth, its not necissarily a problem for this preg but for consecutive ones...it can cause haemolytic desease of the newborn if baby is pos and your neg...what blood group is your partner...do you know? if he is neg then baby will defo be neg!!!!

hey all you other girls...xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve is pos, what is haemolytic disease?  In the nice guidelines it says they give 2 but haven't spoken to anyone yet.  Are you a midwife by any chance


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Girlie not long til your scan

i felt so heavy earlier til baby changed postion lol


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

yes babe im a midwife.. i will have a look and try to find some easy info for you....it must vary from trust to trust...it is fairly new for us to jus do the one injection at 28 weeks but nicer for the women...it used to be 28 and 32 weeks....i will be in touch!!!

haemolytic disease of the newborn is an autoimmune disorder which occurs from antibodies which pass from the mother to the baby through the placenta.  the antibodies attack the red blood cells and can cause anaemia. the disease can be mild or severe..so this is why we give anti d so no antibodies are passed from baby to mother and vice versa...the point being that in ante natal care today these antibodies can be detected...so if you ever have a bleed.. it is important to let your midwife or doctor know and they often test your blood to see if you need extra anti d....and always after baby is born....let me know if you need any more info....

3 more sleeps...well technically...cos if im called out tonight then it will be 2 more sleeps lol....


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

It's so nice to have a midwife on this thread    Where are you based, I know you said you were a community mw.  Not long for your scan, bet you cant wait.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girlie wow what an amazing job and hard too i bet

is it hard taking your own advice lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks girliepinx i will check at scan and let you know if they have changed it here


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

i work in pontypridd and surrounding areas...i love my job and its helped me loads over the last year to deal with things....

to be honest i dont know what to recommend to myself...i can advise others but when it comes to me it a different story...


and thanx claire...all ok...jus a bit of nausea now and again and some indigestion....hope your ok too...

kara- glad baby has done a few somersaults...and your more comfy...xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know its normal but i have just had an awful pain on my right hand side just at the side of my uterus.  I'm just a worry wart lol

Girlie what a great job, my mw is lovely as i am sure you are.  My doctor told me that i was lucky because they have had some strange ones but they have gone.  I'm happy with mine

Claire and Kara hi


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i believe right sided pain is more common at this stage, i had alot on the right too and it is a worry. your womb is on the move, you can probably feel it yourself if you lay flat and softy feel your body with your hand like your karate chopping and you feel a ridge, i only know this cause i ask one of my mw how she feels it lol, mine is now above my belly button 

claire you still feeling sicky?

girlie baby has been crazy today lol. what time is your scan at lwc?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ps im also a worry wart as you put it, the worry never ends im sure!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im rheseus negative to but i had no injections   im sure there was someting in green notes that said i should have 2 like michelle saya but when i asked midwife said no they just test for antibodies in blood and i didnt need anti d very strange


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Morning all  

Hope your all well.

Its nearly christmas


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Girliepinx does that mean you could be my mw, as I live in Tonteg    Anyone in the health profession is the same, we can give advice but we cant take it  .

Kara glad baby is moving a lot.  Sickness has settled really.  Had a few niggles yesterday that worried me, just kept thinking that af was on the way.

Hi to everyone else.  I should really be move my   and go to work.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

claire I swore that my a/f was going to start too
Its too cold to go to work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire dont go to work stay and chat lol

well my ebay stuff arrived and omg it is fab and doesnt look used at all yay yay

feeling very tired today was up at 530 for the loo and then dreaming lol


ravan how is sam the man?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

A pain in my     but I love him.He's much better thanks.He keeps letting go of the furniture....learning to balance alone   scary lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg he is gona be running round soon, amazing how fast they grow

open 3 parcels today and pleased with 90% of it and think i probably have enough vests and sleep suits now


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I thought he'd be like Taz and at least wait till hes about 12 months lol  

Yay I love e-bay lol They mixed sizes or all newborn? Bet its mad looking at them or did you measure them up to your bump? lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol sam is gona shock you i think

some is new born and some 0-3 months....maybe i will get some more newborn lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I have loads for you too Kara lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh i cant wait hun and will pick it all up in the new year

i hold the baby clothes and look in wonderment (is that a word lol) that we are really gona after 12 years have a baby, im still in shock lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy how is the sickness today?

someone needs to stop me buying stuff on ebay lol, i brough a newborn baby suit today brand new for a fiver, i cant resist a bargain lol

oh im off tea!!! im loving coffee, how odd

im off crimbo shopping tomorrow,thought i better get some done now lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sickness is back - am well miffed lol 

Happy shopping Kara - at least when you are crimbo shopping you are not spending on ebay - glad you were pleased with your stuff though  We are going to Cardiff tomorrow to hopefully finish ours.

Girlie - hope all good with your scan 

Claire - hows the sickness

Michelle - how you doing hun 

Teeny Taffy has a cot (at my mums) and 6 pressies under the christmas tree (Hope hubby doesnt notice thats more than him lol!)  Starting to all seem a bit more real now!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Taffy i fine thankyou.  Feel like i am losing symptoms now and want them back if i get them back i worry i have them lol (i'm off my f*cking head).  Sorry to hear you are sick again. but this is supposed to be a good sign of a good and healthy pregnancy (so I read lol)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girlie hope your scan went well hun

taffy hope you finished your shopping. everytime i get stuff in the post, like this morning again lol i open in and its like omg we really really are having a baby

michelle most peoples symtoms ease coming up to 12 weeks when the placenta takes over but i think and i know i was like it when i didnt have any it worried me, like everything else really lol

well ive done my shopping yay yay and i brought a cute monkey soft toy for the nursery yay yay. i am having a day where i feel massive, im sure ive grown over night and you know what i love it, it so special, in a way im glad that we have had thi journey cause this way i cherish every single second now that is something you dont have if you got pregant at the drop of a hat. 

i think im losing it a little as im getting very deep and emotional, is this a pregnancy sign lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I worry about not being worried lol.

I still have niggles though.  Is it now the uterus moves out of the pelvis.  I so need a book


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl

yep you need a book asap

i have 2 well more but 2 i brought which are good

the day by day pregnancy book by dr maggie Blott (expensive picture book) love this is early pregnancy but havent read it as much as the next book

your pregnancy week by week by dr glade curtis and judith schhular- reading book with good information about everything, you and baby

brought luke the baby haynes manual for crimbo lol

i also googled pregnancy week by week for information, i found it all a little scary going from IVF where i know a fair bit to pregnancy and knowing nothing that is why i had to buy a couple of books.

oh yep your uterus is on the move now, im still having aches and pains which i think of **** dont like this and then it goes again, my body is changing very fast now literally day my day


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve noticed i have the tiniest of bumps forming and my lovely sis told me my **** was getting big lol.  Do ya know i don't care lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

big bum and fat bellies all round i say

my mum today said that my **** is bigger that hers lol. 

michelle make sure you take bump pics, i have taken one a week since 12 weeks i think maybe before lol

my gums are bleeding all the time now and omg when i brush my teeth i look like a vampire, it actually pumps out! dont care though lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good idea i will

Go to the dentist its free now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will after crimbo, i have 1 free check up lol

i just looked at i took my first pic at 8+2 and omg i was skinny lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I got the Haynes Manual for mike too!! 
My bump has sprouted more this week - I look like Mr Greedy now lol
Hope you are all ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy have you looked at the book? lukes hasnt arrived yet and i wana look first lol

i didnt get any new clothes today, i ran out of time which is a pain really!


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hey jus an update girlies....had my scan all ok we r in shock....we r having twins....omg.....double the trouble but keeping our feet firmly on the ground....i honestly thought it was one due to lack of symptoms....we r both very happy tho....xxxx

sorry i have to post and run...wrapping pressies then food shopping later.....busy and eventful day all round...xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow hun thats amazing news

well done, looks like next crimbo will be mega busy for you lol


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

i know, well and truly, jus taking one day at a time....speak swn and hope your lil babe is not making mummy sore with the kicking....xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Girliepinx thats great news. OMG your gonna be so busy.

Kara that haynes manual sounds like something I will have to get Rob later on.

Any one got any ideas to help me get rid of this chesty cold, it's really getting me down now  .  Oh well I suppose I should go and get ready for work, think I should wrap out as it's very cold out there this morning.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning all.
Good to hear your all getting fat lol Think of it this way.....you'll be warm when the real winter gets here  

Claire,not much you can take really.Paracetamol and a warm blankie?   Hope you dont have it for long  

girliepinx OMG   well done,fantastic news.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratulations girlie, fab news! 

Claire, hope you feel better soon 

Hope you ladies are all well, good to hear you are growing nicely!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

we have snow yay yay, off for a drive in the truck up the mountains in a bit i hope

claire, lemon and honey tea works wonders

ravan hiya hunni, im missing you lol

i feel massive again today, smoke alarm went off at god knows what time! think baby has an arm or leg wedge up the top of my uterus as it hurts a bit, think i have a little monkey on board lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

girlie congrats on your scan double trouble how fab.

glad to hear all you yummy mummies are growing well and that your little ones are moving around lots.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Miss you too Kara lol
Enjoy your snow in your new shinny truck   but dont let Luke drive!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought i would share my biggness lol

this was taken last night and 21+4 (my dates lol)

http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c350/karaellard/?action=view&current=214.jpg

/links


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG where did that bump come from....sure you werent that big on monday   fantastic!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol told you i was going by the day

i have almost out grown all the maternity clothes i have!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats girlie on news of your twins woohoo

Well i have just spent 5 hours in a&e, started bleeding.  Dr examined me and said she could see discharge and that everything is ok, didn't even mention the mc word.

I had a quick scan and baby was waving at me.  They just wanted to reassure me that bubs was ok

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh dear Michelle what a worry - hope you are doing ok hun. Glad all ok  

Wow Kara ...... thats one big bump ! Did you eat all the (mince!) pies this week lol .
I can't talk - I sat next to "Santa" at my works do on Thursday night and he was gutted that my belly was bigger than his padded one! 

Girlie - yay twins, double trouble - how fantastic  

Claire - warm lemonade, spoonful of honey, bit of lemon juice (or boiled fresh lemons) and some paracetemol. Hope you feel better soon.    

Well crimbo pressie and food shopping is all done, decs all up, cards (mostly!) done and sent. 
Just the last pile of pressies to wrap now ..... and yep I am getting excited  

Hope everyone else is ok
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow congrats girlie, twin how beautiful.

That is an impressive bump Kara.

Big hug Michelle, scarey stuff. Glad that you were able to have a scan and see that all is ok with baby.

Hi to all you other mums and mums to be


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

fab bump kara  

michelle glad it was nothing serious and that you and baby are well. 

hi to all you other mummies


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

congrats girlpinx double trouble you better update your ticker to twin one   michelle glad you and baby are ok did they say what bloods from? kara you are going to be so big at next meet..taffy you already are


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you girls for your congrats....

kara you are a nice size for your gestation...all good though and people always grow at different rates....you look amazing...keep creaming that beautiful tum...xxx

michelle- babe..i hope your ok after your scare...thinking of you...bleeding is not nice....take it easy, dont do too much, whats your bubs kicking and any more bleeding get yourself seen babes....xxx

miriam- i will try and have a look at my ticker and update it...

claire- i jus took paracetemol now...felt achy last 2 days but i have given up now and taken some....i think its all the tenseness b4 scan and loads going around...lemon and honey and hot water is the best option it will soothe the throat...xxx get well swn

taffy- hows your bump doing chick?  your so organised...xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone, but dr said it was discharge and not bleeding.  I'm ok but yes it is very scarey.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my heart jumped when i read your post michelle. i would ask to see a consultant asap when you get your 12 week scan cause they might suggest you stop the clexane and asprin, i was told any bleeding and to stop it, even though its discharged i would ask to see one. christ hun how flipping scary for you both, so glad baby glad you a wave

ive been out go karting and bowling well watching lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girlie and yeah taffy it feels like i ate all the pies but havent lol

think im gona have a cuppa and get to bed, just thought i would check in lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Morning all

Still no snow  

Next year is going to be so fun with all these babies  

Michelle I too had a lot of discharge,but still put your feet up,cant wait to see you scan pics  

Kara careful you might get known as the pie lady lol I think your going beautifully  

Miriam bet you cant wait for chistmas,just hope Miai and Sam want to play with more than just the paper  

Taffy March would love to see you in a santa suit  lol  

Girlie and Claire hope your taking it easy,no drinking this christmas lol I'll have your share  

I think Sam is getting his first tooth,I can feel it,just cant see it! Its on his christmas list though.....2 front teeth lol
And he fell on his face yesterday! Didnt hurt himself though.He stood up,let go and stepped forward!!! 
I think he's in a rush   I have told him to wait,but he doesnt seem to be listening lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i will be asking to see con on monday.  It was very scary and i am still worried today even though i saw scan.  Even more importantly if i bleed i need anti d.  The con said yeasterday after any pregnancy or mc but cardiff did not give me anti d after any of my mc.  Apparently the hospital should have given me anti d in nov after my little bleed.  Different people say different things it is really confusing.

Ravan i am having a lot of discharge all sorts of colour.  Yesterday i thought it was blood but when she took a swab she said she could actually see discharge.  

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

michelle is must be a worry, just rest up and if anything worries you go straight back. hopefully you will be able to see consultant very soon.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks queenie, i am still worried but got scan tomorrow and will ask to see con


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i bet you are. good that you have scan tomorrow hopefully they will check everything for you. hope they can get an app very soon for you to see a consultant so that the discharge can be sorted. perhaps you have an infection or thrush .


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah or the dr said it could be my time of the month.  Trust me to be awkward


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

god it must be such a worry and i hope you get to see a con tomorrow. anti d seems very confusing too, is alot of it opinion based too? i sometimes think that people in the profession dont know quite how worried we get, i think the only way would be to have a scan every day or 2

we made our first big purchased a pram, its fab


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

michelle hope your ok and not worrying too much. all the very best for your scan tomorrow and hope they can sort out the discharge

wow kara a pram what did you buy.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies.

Michelle take care, and I hope things settle down for you.  Good luck with the scan tomorrow and that you get an appointment with con soon.

Kara thats great news on your purchase, which one did you go for in the end?

Ravan your welcome to my share of alcohol.  Went out for works xmas do on Friday, and it was very odd not drinking while the others were.  But it's taken us so long to get here I'm not taking any chances.   that you'll have a sober Christmas next year.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle all the best for tomorrow

claire loving the ticker hun

queenie its a oyster, pram and buggy, i love it. its very much like an icandy but lighter and cheaper.

i have to say im not missing booze at all which is fab and im not tempted to have any either. i find drunk people very annoying when im sober lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ooh looks a lovely pram kara. just googled it. what colour have you purchased


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hun its so lovely , its all packed back away now but we did have a play well luke had alot of playing, typical man

we went for the black and green and we will now be going back and buying the car seat too, maybe after crimbo lol.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i bet buying your pram was surreal kara ...was funny when mine arrived   are you keeping it in house ... supposed to be bad luck prob just an old wives tale tho but just incase! good luck with scan michelle hope you are ok


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Miriam will have to try and remember that when our time comes to get a pram.

Michelle good luck for tomorrow.

Hope everyone is OK

We have snow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mine was in mums next door so if i wanted to play with it i could   still forgot how to get it up and down when when maia was here tho lol...just went to check still no snow just bloody white ice


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Michelle, hope everything settles down for you  

Kara, that's two new sets of wheels in one week, you lucky girl!

Hope you get some snow soon Miriam


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Michelle - hope that youre doing ok - and not worrying too much.  
Good luck for your scan today. I hope you manage to get some lovely pics and some peace of mind after it     Hope you can see a consultant too. 

Kara - woohoo a pram. Well done you - it looks lovely   

Miriam & Ravan - did you get some snow? We have a little - but its more like frozen ice  
Hubby fell over 4 times walking Jasper this morning so I will not going out today - luckily I had planned to work at home so can stay in and keep warm . 

Ebonie - hope your snow has lasted overnight for J to get out and play in it today 

Claire & Girlie - hope you are doing ok 

Queenie - Hope you are enjoying your school hols   - when do your relatives arrive? 

Well I have the sickness back.   Been sick every day since Tuesday (having had 2 weeks sickness free lol). Came back with a vengence on Saturday and was up again all night last throwing up at hourly intervals.  Feel like a right moaning minnie - but Ive had enough now


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

michelle hope scan went well. thinking of you 

kara i bet you and luke had fun playing with your pram. it look lovely and a good choice of colour. 

taffy so sorry to hear the sickness has come back. really hope it doesn't stay too long. could your gp give you anything for it. your not moaning anyone would be fed up now.

i hope all you pregnant ladies stay indoors today we don't want anyone falling over.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no taffy, can you midwife help with the sickness

miriam the pram is at home at the moment, i dont believe in old wives tales but now im freaked lol

michelle all the best for your scan

queenie cheers hun

sarah yeah im very lucky 2 sets of wheels in one week lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Guys - was planning to try and get a drs appt today as I am at home - but I dont think they will do anything and its so icy out I'm gonna leave it. Have a midwife appointment on 30th December so will probably just grin and bear it (and probably whinge a bit!!) till then.  

Kara I dont do all that old wives stuff but MIL freaked us yesterday saying we shouldnt have the cot in the house. Its at my mums at the mo but we were going to bring it back here over Christmas - now we are in 2 minds - daft isnt it?!

Well done on getting to work - but dont leave it too late to go home, remember you have precious cargo on board   
Cant believe they havent told you what you are working over crimbo


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well my mum didn't like me having my sil moses basket in my house that my mum is borrowing for my nephew. she didn't want to jinx things.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am hoping they let me go before its dark, i might fib and tell them its snowing where i live later lol

yeah i dont do old wives tales, well i use to but IVF stopped all that and in reality having a pram, cot etc in the house isnt gona change anything but im still freaked, luke will now think im being very silly i know. now im not sure what to do whether to take it to my parents tonight or not, ah ******** lol

a friend of mine was given some pills for morning sickness not sure what, i do know prednisolone can be used for extreme morning sickness, i only know this cause i wondered if that is what stopped me having any!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi guys haven't had scan yet, its this afternoon

Discharge has eased a little and now a different colour (f*cking stuff).  

I am very supersitious silly really but there we are

Thanks for all the good wishes


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

michelle glad to hear it has eased. how strange that it has changed colour. discharge is a pain. i know i got really fed up with mine. good luck for scan later on.

kara good idea def don't drive when its dark.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

What colour is it now?

bet your counting down the hours now.

i feel silly texting luke demanding we move the pram but we cant help how we feel can we lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think it is a good idea to move pram.  

Well its like a light brown colour now, and not a lot of it but i wish it would f*ck off cos you know what i am like about blood.  They said this could be what i am going to get all the way through like a period.  Typical just to keep me insane lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey that will drive you nuts, abit like ladies who have af;'s and dont know they are pregnant! hope you get to see a con today, that might help.
i saw a sonographer and a midwife when i went and a con 2 weeks later.

how are the roads with you?

yeah pram will be moved, adds more confusion as to when we can get the other stuff we are gona need and when the heck can we do the nursery lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i think it is best to leave things until after 30 weeks hun, this seems to be rule of thumb if you are superstitious.  I was asking my friend last night and she said she started buying things around 30ish weeks.  Don't take my word for it though i know nothing

I freak everytime i go to loo, its going to be a long pregnancy if i have to worry all the time.  I'm not complaining but just scared


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning all  

michelle good luck with the scan today.Hope baby is dancing for you  

Take care driving around today Kara

Taffy your baby could be having a growth spurt...at least thats what they told me when my sickness was really bad.  

No snow here,just a thick sheet of ice.Was going out but think I wont bother now,I'll only end up falling over and Sam will laugh at me


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning Ravan be careful hun, the ice is really dangerous and you want to be nice and healthy for nest year.  Thanks i hope tiddly thomas is doing a dance too


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

or at least waving   
yeah gonna stay home,in the warm.

tiddly thomas....i like that


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol i bet sam will laugh

michelle no wonder your scared hun, i think ahyone would be given your situation, maybe regular checks ups will help

think i will store the big stuff at parents til 30 weeks , i have some baby clothes and a couple of bottles, the bottles ive had for ages and ages


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Michelle    What a nightmare for you  
Hope you are re-assured at your scan today.  
I have to stay that still am not relaxed about it even at this stage - still slightly paranoid 
Loving Tiddly Thomas by the way lol 

Ravan - Just what I need a big baby having a growth spurt lol    ;


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah me too taffy, i think i might fully relax when baby is born or maybe not lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

taffy I think that was their way of telling me to stop harrassing them  

Kara  you wont relax when baby is born,I worry more now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

better start a relaxation class lol

mini ellard has been awake nearly non stop since 7am!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good idea hun, and at least you can relax and then when you look at the stuff again you get more excited

My mum when she was alive used to call steve tiddly tom, so i thought it was appropriate to call LO tiddly thomas


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tiddly thomas is cute, why did your mum called Steve that? 

work is boring today, still no news when im working crimbo but seems like i can have boxing day off and to me thats all that matters, i think i will be working all over new year instead which is fine


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No idea really, she loved steve and i think it was just a fondness thing.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thats really special and a very fitting name for your baby. im not sure if you believe but i am sure she is looking down on you now.

i believe me nan is


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

found this poem and wanted to share.....its soooo true! lol


'Twas The Night Before Christmas
Mom Style


        Twas the night before Christmas,
        when all thru the abode
        Only one creature was stirring,
        and she was cleaning the commode.

        The children were finally sleeping,
        all snug in their beds,
        while visions of N-64 & Barbie,
        flipped through their heads.

        The dad was snoring in front of the TV,
        with a half-constructed bicycle propped on his knee.
        So only the mom heard the reindeer hooves clatter,
        which made her sigh, "Now what is the matter?"

        With toilet bowl brush still clutched in her hand,
        She descended the stairs, & saw the old man.
        He was covered with ashes & soot, which fell with a
        shrug, "Oh great," muttered the mom, "Now I have to clean the rug."

        "Ho Ho Ho!" cried Santa, "I'm glad you're awake."
        "Your gift was especially difficult to make."
        "Thanks, Santa, but all I want is time alone."
        "Exactly!" he chuckled, "So, I've made you a clone."

        "A clone?" she muttered, "What good is that?"
        "Run along, Santa, I've no time for chit chat."
        Then out walked the clone - The mother's twin,
        Same hair, same eyes, same double chin.

        "She'll cook, she'll dust, she'll mop every mess.
        You'll relax, take it easy, watch The Young & The Restless."
        "Fantastic!" the mom cheered. "My dream has come true!"
        "I'll shop, I'll read, I'll sleep a night through!"

        From the room above, the youngest did fret.
        "Mommy?! Come quickly, I'm scared & I'm wet."
        The clone replied, "I'm coming, sweetheart."
        "Hey," the mom smiled, "She sure knows her part."

        The clone changed the small one & hummed her tune,
        as she bundled the child in a blanket cocoon.
        "You're the best mommy ever. I really love you."
        The clone smiled & sighed, "And I love you, too."

        The mom frowned & said, "Sorry, Santa, no deal."
        That's my child's LOVE she is trying to steal."
        Smiling wisely Santa said, "To me it is clear,
        Only one loving mother is needed here."

        The mom kissed her child & tucked her in bed.
        "Thank You, Santa, for clearing my head.
        I sometimes forget, it won't be very long,
        when they'll be too old for my cradle & song."

        The clock on the mantle began to chime.
        Santa whispered to the clone, "It works every time."
        With the clone by his side Santa said "Goodnight.
        Merry Christmas, dear Mom, You will be all right."


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Awww thats so sweet  

Funny you should say that, Kara. My nan had a singing and dancing christmas saxophone player santa and my mum gave it to me yesterday to go with my collection of singing santas. It kept going off all evening yesterday and so I rang my mum and said Nanny was "spooking us" 

My mum also found an envelope recently with my name on with £100 cash in. My grandmother had left my cousin and I £100 each when she passed away. Mum and I are both convinced that I had my money at the time as I had bought some lovely silver jewellery with it. We are going to buy something for the baby with it from Nanny


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww ravan that is one cool poem

taffy that is so very sweet, get something special.

my nan bless her was a funny lady, she was full of false promises but i always knew this and love her just as much, she was pretty crazy when we were kids and very glam and use to let me dress up in all her glam clothes and jews, she didnt change until just before she passed and her funeral was a celebration of life and i am sure she had a word with the big man in the sky to make this work for us. oh bugger now im crying again!! lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i believe my mum is looking down and she knows of our good news.  Times like these though are hard without your mum


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet hun

big hugs


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Scan went well i measure 12 weeks today.  A really bouncy baby, arms and legs kicking and waving.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great news, just amazing isnt it

seems you have a wriggler on your hands well in your tum

did you managed to see a con hun?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No in the next few weeks.  I did have long and detailed chat with midwife and she went to check on clexane and aspirin and i have been advised to stay on both


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great and arent the midwives there good?

are you gona be under ms Howells?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle does this mean no more gestone?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yay - Thats great news Michelle  
Glad everything is ok and that they have checked your drugs. Hope its put your mind at rest a little.   
Did you get any pics?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

fantastic news Michelle cant wait to see the pics.Did Steve go with you?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

fantastic news michelle. bet it was fab to see tiddly tom again.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Great news Michelle!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Great news Michelle


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara by my dates i'm still only 11 + 4 so i'm still taking it until thursday then stopping.  I will be weaning off the estrogen and steriods now.  Not under Mrs Howells as she is mainly south, i'm under a bloke cos the other was in cardigan and that is too far for me lol

Thanks all it was lovely to see tiddly thomas again.  Yes i have photos but cr*p at this computer stuff so will have to show you all when i see you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so pleased scan was fine michelle time seems to be going quick   kara sorry didnt mean to worry you about pram! ...i was just saying, i bet you have made luke drive in the ice to get rid


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle loving the ticker hun. looking forward to seeing a pic of tiddly thomas, bet you cant wait to finish jabbing your butt

i have stuck with my dates all the way through even though im dated ahead lol.....its a me thing as i really dont wana be induced and this is when it will come into play

miriam dont worry hun it wasnt just you, it was mil, mum people in work etc etc and yeah just got home from dropping pram off at parents lol....my mum says nothing new in the house, second hand is fine lol wft!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah they are starting to hurt my **** now lol.

Well i'm trying to wrap presents but finding it really boring


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg its is mind numbing isnt it

i need to do mine but cant be arsed lol

think im gona go into work late tomorrow as we have had a sprinkled of snow , little lie in im thinking lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Girlie congrats on your scan hun   

michelle so glad that your scan today went well   

ravan i just read your poem and it made me cry such a lovely poem, 

ihope everyone else is ok sorry just a quickie feeling emotional tonight


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whats matter eb i will sign into msn now i been watching gremlins whilst wrapping rest of pressies   kara glad it wernt just me who said it then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ebonie are you ok hun?

well im now off work tomorrow, crimbo eve, crimbo day and boxing day yay yay


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats great Kara - enjoy 

Emma hope you are ok hun -    

I am working at home again today - freezing fog and lots of ice in Bristol so my boss wouldnt let me drive in. She is so lovely.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow your boss is nice taffy

i came in at 10am as i couldnt be bothered with the stress of driving

how is everyone today?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad I didnt go in to work today as the Severn Bridge is now closed..... could have been stranded in England lol 
Hope its better by tomorrow as I have to go in then   
Stay safe if you are out and about.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

phew lucky you didnt go in then, sounds like it was a nightmare on the road


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara I'm glad you have Christmas off this year.  Hope you have a good time.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya claire 


how are you feeling?

2 days til  my next scan, i always get nervous about my cervix. baby was kicking my bladder earlier and omg thank god ive been doing my pelvic floor so girls make sure you do them lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I can understand, but I'm sure everything will be OK.  I've been doing them already, don't fancy using tena in a few years time  

Not to bad thanks.  I just get waves of nausea, every now and then.  A bit nervous that I don't have loads of symptoms, but it's early days and every pregnancy is different.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im sure it will be too

hun i didnt have hardly any symptoms and i still dont lol, i wouldnt know i was pregnant without the big belly and baby kicking


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Think I'll feel a bit better after next week, when we have the scan.  Hopefully it will put a stop to everyone saying that there's 3 in there.  When people talk they always use babies other than baby, I think they're tempting fate


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah once you have your scan you can hopefully relax a little, bet your willing christmas away


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

No I'm not to bad, thought I'd be worse.  Feeling relaxed never thought I'd say that  .  I'm just afraid that it's to early to see anything, will only be just over 6 weeks.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my first scan was 6 weeks 2 days and we saw sac, fetal pole and heart beat hun so its not too early, not all heart beats can be seen at this stage but you should at least see a sac and fetal pole.

it is amazing how quick they grow. staying relaxed is so good and enjoy it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i better log off before i fall asleep

night hun and chat soon

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I am enjoying every moment.

Me too struggling to keep eyes open, and need to get up early for work in the morning.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

how is everyone today? busy ?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Kara

Just got in from work, and sat on sofa under the duvet and I'm not gonna move all night.  I've had enough of shopping etc.  Have you finished all your shopping now?

Seeing one of my managers tomorrow for my maternity risk assessment, can anyone think of anything that I should ask them.  I know it sounds to early to do one, but our policy states that it must be done asap after informing them for pregnancy.

Hope everyone is OK and keeping warm.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire i wouldnt say its too early as this is a really important stage, i still haventhad one! i get my matb1 form next week so need to decide when to finish work

i have to nip to one more shop tomorrow but thats ok as its near the hospital where i have my scan


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone sorry haven't been on for a day or so but went out last night and got totally p*ssed (only joking).  I did wake up this morning feeling like i had a hangover mind.  It was a good night and didn't get home until 2 am and then had to get up for work (i'm living dangerously these days).

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl

staying out til 2am is pretty wild and im not sure i could stay awake lol

im good, getting nervous about my scan which is probably silly but this is a crucial stage for the cervix so praying all is ok


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I drank loads of coffee, i started flagging at 10 and then got second wind.

Scans are nerve wracking, but alls been well so far so lets hope it stays the same hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i always flap before a scan, the issues can start as the baby gets heavier and it certainly feels heavier lol so if tomorrows cervix lenght is ok and no funnelling im gona be chuffed to bits and like you said its all been fine so far so no real reason to worry!

ive had a bit of a craving for coffee this week and oranges!

so michelle early night tonight?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm finding i'm getting indigestion more now.  I thought that had gone away never mind all worth it, i must check with midwife if i can take anything

I'm stopping my gestone tomorrow and i have started knocking off my steriods.  I didn't take one today will take on tomorrow and ease off that way.  Is that what you did?

Hope scan goes well tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun, i will get another piccie yay

im taking gaviscone, you can either buy it or get it on prescription. im getting it after food now

it took be ages to wean from the steriods as i was on 20mg a day so i went from 4 pills to 3 pills for 4 days then dropped another pill for 4 days etc

the gestone i just stopped at 12 weeks and a few days cause i loved them so much lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been on the 2.5 now for a week so i thought i would do the every other day then stop


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds fine to me. i found it weird at first stopping it all (apart from clexane) felt like i was missing something each day

i have to decide when to finished work which im really unsure about, i walked up the hill in town today and felt buggered lol, luke thought it was very funny.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

My friend said to me to finish as soon as you can and enjoy the time because you will have no time after the baby.  Can you afford to finish early?

I'll be glad to finish the gestone its beginning to hurt now, i think i've injected in every spot where i can


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wonder if you will get the same as me and you will get prick marks comeback up

maybe i will finish after easter, luke has first drift comp on the 10th april so before then....when is easter? any idea?

i was gona finish at 38 weeks, but now im thinking 35/36 weeks, feel i should work easter if i can.

im taking a year off, last 3 months are unpaid but i might get a part time job or we will just manage


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lots to think about hun.  

Going to try to go to bed early tonight i am knackered.  Last day in work tomorrow for 10 days woohoo


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is gaviscon double action ok to take then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im pretty sure it all is ok, does it say on the label?

wow 10 days off work very nice


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Theres no mention about pregnant women at all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.gaviscon.co.uk/pregnancy/index.php

Gaviscon Double Action is suitable to use in pregnancy.

there you go....i am the google queen lol

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheers hun i might get some relief lol

I am so looking forward to my time off, i have been run off my feet with everything.  Dec is a reallly busy time in my job


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

take sum hun, it works for me. bloody horrid though lol

you have a nice rest


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well the doctor on saturday told me i've got to slow down i am doing to much.  So family is cooking xmas dinner and i am just chilling


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you must listen to your doctor then even though i know how hard it is the slow down


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am trying to.  I have pm'd you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im failing or was at slowing down lol

my body is slowing me down now i think


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara good luck for scan tomorrow.

michelle i hope you are taking things easy.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you queenie hunni

my mum is coming with me as luke has to work


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

After saturday and my scare hun, i have realised that i am doing to much.  Although i am not sick i am after all 41 nearly 42 and high risk mc so decided i have to.  How are you queenie hope you are ok


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hello everyone, not really posting at the moment so busy as I'm sure you all are but wanted to wish you all

 a very merry christmas and a fantastic fun filled 2010


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

merry xmas spooks bet your little ones going to be spoilt like mine   kara good luck for scan im sure all will be ok   michelle i had big bottle of peptac for heartburn of drs i used to neck it from bottle really did the job lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

enjoy the scan Kara  

michelle I used gaviscon and rennies lol 

Miriam Sam sends a big kiss to Maia xxx

Taffy hope your sickness has left you.

Dont know if I'll get the chance to come on here for a few days,so have a fantastic christmas,put your feet up and enjoy your bumps and babies.Kisses from Sam xxxxxxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - just wanted to say good luck for your scan today - hope all is as it should be with your cervix  

Michelle   sympathy   - I have suffered with really bad indigestion and heartburn - Gaviscon tabs have been a lifesaver  I have also had the tescos own brand indigestion tabs and Rennies - which are not as good but ok for a mild bout (and cheap!) Have been saving the double action gaviscon for later - as people have said it gets worse later on  (oh joy!) Someone mentioned to me that you could get Gaviscon on prescription from GP - must remembr to ask midwife next week! 

Spooks and Ravan - Merry Christmas to you both too - 1st Christmas so exciting 

     Take it easy now ladies. Feet up and get pampered this festive season - next year willl be a busy one  !!!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I probably won't get time later to come on here so Merry Christmas to you all.  Thanks for the advice about indigestion i will go and get a big bottle of gaviscon for christmas scoffing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

merry crimbo all

scan went well and no change in cervix and no funelling so rescan in 2 weeks, baby was in a funny postion and no pic as things are getting harder to see now cause baby is getting much bigger


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good news about your scan Kara, hope you can relax a bit

Hope you are feeling better Taffy and Michelle

Have a great Christmas all!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i will, next scan in 2 weeks

hope you girls are all feeling well

we were gona have a takeawat tonight but luke just walked in with a big piece of welsh black beef yum yum so im now cooking that with new pots and stir fried veg

ravan, miriam and ebonie bet you cant weight to see the little ones open their presents


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hope everyone is OK?

Kara I'm glad your scan went OK.

Michelle you can get gaviscon on prescription, but some GP's can be funny and insist that you purchase it over the counter (ours are).

Well looks like Christmas is cancelled for us this year, as not only am I working Rob has to go in now for a full 12hour shift  .  Cant believe they only told him today.  Oh well we'll have to make up for it next year.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh Claire, that's rubbish. Hope you get to have a substitute Christmas Day when you are both off.

Enjoy your dinner Kara, I have slab of welsh black in my fridge ready for friends coming over on 27th, yay

Village pub has reopened tonight after 3 months closed, yippee! Will make the most of a christmas drink, hopefully won't be allowed next year  

have fun everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah enjoy a few drinkies

claire oh thats rubbish hun, you off boxing day?

just think next year you wont be working


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know looking forward to it  .  Yeah off boxing day, but dh is nights so will just make the most of the day.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so pleased babys looking good kara   claire thats really not fair him getting such short notice will you be going over your familys instead now   MERRY XMAS EVERYONE


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes Miriam, once I've done my visits, will go up mum and dad's till the afternoon and then come back home to cook dinner for when he gets home.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara glad scan went well

claire sorry to hear you and dh are both working i hope you get to have a lovely boxing day together.


MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a very quick Happy Christmas to all Mummys, Babies, Little ones, Mummys-to-be and bumps  
Hope everyone has had a lovely christmas 
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello ladies

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas day yesterday, and didn't eat too much turkey & pudding  .

Just wanted to ask is it OK to use Zovirax Cold Sore Cream, as I've woke up with a whopper on my lip this morning.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry Claire I dont know - but my mum always dabs granulated coffee on hers as soon as it comes out - might be worth a try in the meantime! 
Hope it gets better soon 
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Taffy.

Will give it a try


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

did everyone have a good time?

we ended up having crimbo dinner twice, once with sil on crimbo day and then my parents yesterday, but they had a power cut half way through cooking

luke brought me a lovely gold locket  so i can put a pic on him and baby in, something to store my pics on and a meercat for the nursery yay yay and i got lots of other goodies

claire hows the cold sore?

im in work today which is proper poo and boring as sin

i was awake every 2 hours last night, baby was mega active and then i wana stay awake


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I had 2 dinners too Kara  , don't wanna see another slice of turkey till next year.

It's drying today, and I'm resisting the urge to pick it.

Sorry your in work today, hope it goes quickly for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so very hard not to pick

i suffer with cold sores really badly

claire is your scan on the 29th? 

girl in work has just asked me to work tuesday now and i have plans so unless i can change them then i cant!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes my scan is on Tuesday and I'm starting to get really scared now.  Just keep thinking what if something's gone wrong   that everything goes OK.

Don't you have an appointment on Tuesday?  I hate it when people ask you to change plans at short notice.

You OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it is scary that first, second etc scan but i think its all gona be just fine hun

im seeing a really6 good friend on tuesday , she is going away for a month so im not swapping my days

i have an appointment new years in with the con

im really good apart from being shattered but thats ok. feeling uncomfy today, think baby is laying weird


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi guys hope everyone had a great xmas.

All i've done is sleep, i can just about keep my eyes open.  I think i am totally exhausted from work and now unwinding.  I've stopped my gestone now, steriods i'm down to 2 a week and the estrogen i'm down to 2 a day 

Claire good luck with scan.  Everyone fears the first one especially if you are not having any symptoms.  I was convinced there would be nothing there and low and behold a tiny hb.  You will be amazed hun honestly


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you both.

If I had loads of symptoms I would feel better, but other than tender nipples I have nothing.  Nausea has past, and I'm no more tired than normal.

Still   that everything will be OK, will make sure I take tissues with me  .

Michelle make sure you get plenty of rest.

Kara hope you have a great day with your friend.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh yes you will need loads of tissues when you see that little flicker, it is the most amazing thing ever.  Nothing anyone will say will relax you but after the scan you will relax for a few days then it all starts again lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i didnt cry or anything, i could hardly speak. i found it so unbelievable and think i went into shock lol

thank god im home, im finding work quite hard at the moment.......need to figure out when to finish, im thinking 37 weeks as thats just after easter and it kinda seems fair when they are paid me all winter whens it quiet, my only concern is i wont be able to


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how is everyone today?

think im gona chill for half hour on the net then a nice bath


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies

hope your all looking after your bumps xx

been mega shopping today mothercare and babies r us .. !!  how mad does that feel lol xx


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hi girlies....

hope you all enjoyed xmas...

claire- i had no symptoms as such, i was nervous but its natural...and i have 2 babies growing....never thought it in a million years...but the tiredness has crept up on me the last week or so...its exhausting...im sleeping all the time...my nausea went and has now increased in the last day or two...so be prepared hun and make the most of it...cos you may get some symptoms when you least expect it...good luck for tues ....let us know hoe it goes...

kara- i reckon the baby is preparing you for some sleepless nights when it arrives...lol...only joking...

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi did you get some bargains?
is this mothercare and babies  r us in swansea?

girlie hope the tiredness ease soon


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara...yes both are in Swansea... had some things but not really bargains lol.. mattress, bedding, bath things, new camera lol.. highchair tomorrow .. and researched some prams ..its mind boggling lol xx oh and chose our theme but waiting till after panel to buy all that, quilt curtains, rugs etc lol .. dont want to jinx things


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i had 2 dinners aswell within 3 hours of each other   maia hasnt been well im not sure if back teeth are coming as she has been real grumpy and hardly slept ...she still had presents left to open on boxing day she had that many and wasnt in good mood at all on xmas day!shes been alot better today so has finally had a play with all her stuff ....popsi i bet its real good felling shopping for things its mind boggling picking a pram tho and the bloody car seat


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Popsi lovely to hear that you have been shopping  bet its starting to feel real now 

Claire - good luck for your scan.  

Girlie - hope you are doing ok hun

Michelle - good to hear that you are taking things easy  

Miriam sorry to hear that Maia has been grumpy and unwell. Hope shes on the mend and enjoying all her presents. 

Ebonie - hope you and J had a lovely time

Kara - I am finishing at 35 weeks and already wondering if Im gonna be up to the travelling as I am getting very tired at the moment.  

Teeny Taffy was well and truly spoilt for christmas - a few friends and family had bought some bits too, which we weren't expecting so we now have a huge bag of baby goodies   We then went shopping yesterday - Ikea, Eddershaws and Mothercare - I'm still in a state of shock as we spent nearly a grand  on nursery furniture, pram, car seat and baby clothes - (ouch!!) but I think   we have all the essentials. Am off to spend the day with my friend and my 2 god-daughters who will let me know what we have forgotten lol!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi and taffy how exciting to be out shopping, we have so much to do before we do that lol, i have chose our theme though, its like a safari theme called zanzibar just hope i can afford it.

i had a check list on what i wanted in a pram and managed to get it all

carrycot, nice and light, easy to fold and small. we are gona use it down stairs in the house too

miriam sorry maia isnt well the poor love

did you manage plenty of crimbo drinks?

i went to bed last night at 945 as luke wouldnt give me his jumper so i got stroppy opps. im so shattered at the moment and not sleeping well at all but on the big postive baby kicks me all night lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey taffy wheres you ticker gone lol

think we will order the car seat soon, we will get the one to go with the pram now just incase i need to use it on the wheels if nipping to the shop or something

im in work again today and tomorrow boo boo, i get so fed up with working holiday time but not for much longer yay yay

get the matb1 form on thursday


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hope you all had a fantastic christmas.We did,Sam was a bit confused,but loved it.   

Miriam hope Maias okay now,and those teeth hurry up for you.Sam has cut his 2 bottom teeth yay

Ebonie hope J had the best christmas ever,you too of course  

Taffy hope you growing well   it does get uncomfy for the last few weeks.The perfect excuse to relax and be pampered I think lol  

Claire good luck with your scan  

Michelle Hope you are taking your own advice and relaxing a little   

Popsi    Bet your loving all the shopping! 

Girlie Hope your coping okay with the sickness,twins lol your going to grow so fast!

Kara hope you are well and glad baby is kicking loads lol Boo to work,go home! Definately get the seat that goes with the pushchair,much easier for little shop trips 

Only popped on to say Hi lol So if I have missed any one       lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Lilypie was playing up so I took my ticker off and havent got around to doing another one yet - but now Ive forgotten how pregnant I am - My belly says VERY!!!!! lol  

Awww Glad Sam enjoyed his crimbo despite the confusion.  
We saw our friends little boy on Christmas Day - he was born the day before Sam - quite surreal that next Christmas we will have a little one like that


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Taffy its the perfect age for them to enjoy christmas crawling around and getting into trouble lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

morning all... 

kara.. great about your pram i am stuck between two at the moment the Loola Up and the Vigour 4.. i need something light and i want a parent facing one and i want grey lol as will look good with pink blankets and blue for next time     LOL !

ravan.. lovely that sam enjoyed you could have another next year too lol x

taffy.. i know money just goes like water its mad !! x oh well who cares hey 

mir.. hope your little princess gets well soon bless her xx

much love to everyone else xxxx

off to Merthyr shopping today ... see you all later xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Afternoon all

Ravan yes i am taking my own advice, got no choice really don't have the energy to do much lol

Girlie glad your ok

Claire hope you are well

Taffy it all mounts up, i'm not thinking of anything for a good while but i am saving up for the event lol.  

Popsi how exciting and lovely for you to go shopping for your little one

Kara poo to work hun, but i suppose we all have to do it.  Not fair over holidays though i'm lucky there

Not doing much today, if i leave the house i spend money so i am staying in lol

Hi to everyone i missed


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like a sensible colour to me, ours in black and green and i love it, it can also face both ways.

i have just had a cream egg yum yum and brought a nappy stacker on ebay.

work is boring and makes me go internet shopping lol. i have seen a beautiful cotbed lol

michelle dont leave the house and dont go internet shopping either

ladies is it normal to have like pains when i move quickly? im not sure if its baby is a weird postion or stetching? its only happened once today but ouch it hurt


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle any news of when you see the con?

i have to go on thursday for a check up


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No not yet, it'll probably be in the new year now.  They were so short staffed on monday that i didn't expect an immediate response.  Wots your appointment for


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah you might get a letter this week, its surprising how quick they send them out

this is my 24 week midwife appointment and consultant will check me over too mostly cause of the cervix thing and the tightening i had. i have to say i am being very care for now and will be scanned every 2 weeks and seen every 4. time is flying now

im waiting on my next scan appointment and if i havent had it by thursday i will call cause i dont want them calling me to go there the next day

think im gona finish work at 35/36 weeks, i will have a look later and see what date that is, bets its before easter opps lol

how you feeling? finding it hard to slow down i bet as your always on the go. my body is now kicking my butt and making me slow down


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

The tiredness has beaten me this week, i'm absolutely exhausted and the last 2 days just slept.  I do feel a little more human today, i'm having lots of aches and pains as things are growing and moving.  Since finishing the gestone my boobs are really painful which i'm surprised about lol

Glad they are looking after you.  Do they check cervix as a normal thing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they will get sorer and sorer now and bigger and bigger as will you tummy which will be lovely, some of my worst pains were around 12 to 15 weeks i think

no they dont check the cervix as routine as its done via dildo cam lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Christ they are already under my armpits when i lie down lol, they will be touching the bed before long

Getting used to pains now as something normal

How did they find out about your short cervix hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wait til your nipples point down lol, my boobies rest on my belly now which is odd lol

im gona do a plaster casted of my belly later on

there was a note in my file from my first IUI that said 'short cervix noted' so of course i mentioned this to the con and she said the best course of action was to get a cervix lenght scan done and then after that one i thought all was fine and dandy til i got a call 3 weeks later saying they wanted to recheck it and to come in tomorrow since then i have been scanned every 2 weeks as a short cervix can open early or thin which causes preterm labour!

its quite rare to have cervix problems typical really lol i also had cells removed from my cervix years ago!

bet its nice being gestone free.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you buy a book yet? or are you sticking with the one you get at your scan?

im waiting for lukes book to come still lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah its really nice as they were starting to really sting.  I'm nearly all meds free now, i'm down to 2x2.5 steriods a week and down to 4mg estrogen a week .  Not long and i will just be on clexane, aspirin and vits

I'm looking forward to a bump i just look fat now

Whats the names of those books again, i do intend getting one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i went through the fatty stage lol then bingo out it popped, now my belly extends my my pubic bone....im still amazed lol

i will post the names of those books up when i get home they are good and very informative

im only on 2 jabs of clexane a day , my vits and omega 3 on and bio oiling my belly


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bio oil is fab for all sorts i used it for my scars

Off to watch Harry Potter have a great day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wish i was watching harry potter lol

my scars have reduced since using it i have to say.

also i google pregnancy week by week and thats good for information


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEWS ALERT

luke has proceeded to start sorting out one of our spare bedrooms and is on the way to the tip with god knows what!!!!!!!!

makes me nervous as i dont know what he is binning lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im in look magazine

lovely pic and story is ok ish but they got a good few bits wrong and didnt mention julia or the whole support group which is annoying but ive learnt that they only print what they want to!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Popsi the Loola Up is lovely - that was on my shortlist too 

Ooh Kara - how exciting.....  must go and get copy tomorrow.  

No more spending for me today - Just putting all our Christmas goodies away and having a clear out to make room for all the new stuff


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay you have a ticker back nice one


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Taffy.. yes its winning at the moment i like the graphite one with stars on the hood   what did you go for ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can feel the excitment in this thread, its fab

luke has lets say made a mess lol, i need to go though clothes etc and bin lots


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just ordered fab car seat on preciouslittleone.com... from birth to 4 years  

kara... good luck !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire all the best for your scan today

how is everyone


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck for your scan today Claire.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone have the blooming marvellous discount code on the back of the catalogue?

i have it at home but wana order a few bits of clothing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no worries girls i brought it

1 x jeans and 2 cardigans for £27 yay


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck for scan today claire


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good Luck Claire  
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how is everyone today?

flipping raining when we are meant to have snow boo boo


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am uncomfortable, grumpy, tired and hormonal   - 

Hubby is trying to decorate our "office" whilst we are both off this week - we were going to get a smaller desk in there to make room for pram/baby stuff - but I am just being a pain in the **** and keep changing my mind about what I want today. Poor sod 

we have snow - but its not settling


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you sound like you have PMT hun

are you sleeping ok?

my house is now a tip since luke decide to sort things out !!!!!

is it snowing hard?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Thanks for the best wishes.  Everything went OK, we have one bubs on board, and saw a heartbeat  , which has really realaxed me.  The only thing that has made me a little nervous, was Lorraine offered me to go back and rescan in 2 weeks.  She said that 6 weeks was too early and I should have been scanned next week instead.  I asked her if everything looked OK and she said yes, did anyone else get a second scan offered?

Taffy sorry your feeling grotty today, hope you feel better soon  

Kara sounds like you had a bargin.

Hope everyone else is OK?

I'm off to make a cuppa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire thats is wonderful news you must be over the moon

i was scanned at 6 +2 then at 7+3 then again lol

its only cause they normally scan at 7 weeks that lorraine said that as sometimes a heart beat is not seen at 6 so i would try not to worry if you can

this is really fab news, did you take her up on her offer of another scan?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad everything was good today Claire  - I know some people have had more than one scan - they used to do more than one routinely so dont think its anything for you to worry about - I paid to have a private one at about 10 weeks as its a very long time from the first scan (mine was at 7 weeks) to the 12 week NHS scan - so sounds like a bonus to me hun    

Am feeling a bit more human now - thanks to an afternoon lying on the sofa catching up on the soaps and munching pringles and heroes. 

Snow settled for a bit - but now its raining


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

We are thank you.

I said I would think about it. Gonna see my GP tomorrow, to see if she can book me into our local hospital for one.  If not then I'll ring the clinic and say yes.  

We saw a heartbeat so I'm not worried, would have been very different if we hadn't.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so gp to tell them your pregnant yay that will be lovely.

are you feeling shell shocked? i know i was


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy where did you get your cot etc from? im in love with a mama and papas one but the set is mega bucks!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

My GP knew last week, as I'm based in my surgery (so could just pop my head around her door luckily), she just needs to do the paper work etc, referring my to a cons.

I am really shell shocked, as a few niggles last night (different ones), and was convinced something had gone wrong.  But no everything is ticking along nicely.

Just feel really exhausted this afternoon, thinking about going for a nap, as friends are over later and don't want to be yawing too much  .

I'm just gonna enjoy every moment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats the way girl, enjoy and cherish it all

if your shattered deffo have a rest before your mates come round bet you still yawn though lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Claire bet your delighted you saw a heart beat.  How exciting for you.  Have a good evening tonight with friends


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

wow well done Claire   I too had 2 scans 7 weeks and 9 weeks (use to be routine) I'd definately go back....just for another look at your baby   congratulations


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations Claire, thats fantastic, mega chuffed for you. Definatly take the 2nd scan, I would xxx


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

congrats claire...

take the clinic up on the offer, have another scan cos the scan in the hospital is not norm til 12 weeks and that way you will have 3.....whoop whoop and jus a lil tip if you have a scan in the hosp and all is ok and you are 8w and 4 days that will count as your dating scan and you wont get one til your 20 weeks un less the docs feel there is a need to do one...jus a lil tip from a midwife....but go with what you want!!!!  

hey to all you lovely bumps too...xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for the tip girlipinx, will ring the clinic in the morning and say I've changed my mind.  You know the first visit by the midwife is it done at home, or in the surgery?  Just wondering as we're planing on having some work done and don't want to start that if they come to the house.  Don't want them saying that a district nurse lives in a pig sty  .

Hope everyone else is OK tonight?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Claire my 1st visit was at home.  

morning all


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Ravan

Will call the builders and ask them to come a week or too later.  We're having a wall knocked down between the living room & dinning room to open it up a bit. 

Hope everyone is OK?  Where's this snow? I was looking farward to having a snow day  

Right I'm off to ring the clinic to say we've change our mind, about the 2nd scan.  Oh and I should make a move to work.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i went to the surgery for my first mw appointment i think that was only cause she was so busy though

i would never turn down a scan either lol

i have a scan next friday so need to swap a day with work i think!! i got loads to do today at home so gona have my cuppa while sat in bed and then get cracking i think


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

claire congrats on seeing your little one for the first time. hope you get another scan app.

hi to all hope all you mummies and mummies to be are well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

all good, day is swapped so im free next friday for the scan. 

im throwing old clothes away and sorting bedrooms today where luke made such a mess. our nursery bed covers are coming today as i need to colour match the paint.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

can't believe how quick your pregnancy is going. 

sensible idea to colour match. what nursery covers did you go for.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know its flying by i have to admit that

http://www.linenstore.co.uk/baby-bedding-634/zanzibar-nursery-bedding-717/?gclid=CObX2MaC_p4CFZ1h4wodzDTMJA

this is what we have gone for as i love it so much and its unisex.

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not getting all of it as its expensive but buying key things.l already have a lovely pair of indian handmade cotton curtains so will use those i think


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

looks lovely kara. and agree that its good being unisex. 

this must be such an exciting time for you. has it all sunk in now that you are gonna be a mummy


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello peeps - How is everyone doing?
Well we now have a car seat and base. Was impressed with Kiddicare.com for when you all come to be buying. Ordered on Monday and delivered just before 10am today - they texted and emailed yesterday to say it had been dispatched and again today to say it was being delivered. 

Kara we got our cot from Mothercare (think its the Newbury) - ordered it when there was money off and free delivery. We were given a cot bumper for Crimbo but have not bought a bedding set yet - thought we might wait as baby will be in with us for a while. Have you been to the Mamas and Papas shop in Cardiff - they have all the cots and bedroom stuff set up upstairs - its lovely.  Ooh just seen yours - thats lovely!

Popsi we went for the I-Candy Apple in the end. Lots of cash - but I suffer with an RSI type problem in my wrists and it was the easiest for me to get up and down.... and we both loved it. 

Claire - I have always seen my midwife at GP surgery.    

I'm off to see midwife today - 28 week appointment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it is very exciting yet i still get nervous about the scans and the cervix thing and nope i dont think it has sunk in to be honest, i am doing things now to get ready etc but it still feels like its happening to someone else.

after all these years of ttc and treatment its taking forever to sink in and every day i am amazed by it all, weird i know

taffy i brought a nursing chair from kiddicare and was very impressed with them i have to say. i love mamas and papas but its mega money for the cotbed i love lol well no its not but if we got the set then its over 2k and we just havent got it, might go for a look though lol. i agree the icandy is so so lovely. enjoy your mw appointment i have mine tomorrow. let us know what they do


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy good luck with app today.

wow how exciting for you both. when it comes to my turn you guys will be experts then and will be able to tell me eveything to get, and where to buy it from.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will keep everything in my faves for you hunni

i better get cracking as im feeling in the mood for sorting lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning all

Claire what amazing news and yes take the appointment (i would have one every week if i could lol)

I've got my consultant appointment tomorrow, it only arrived in the post today so lucky i got it in time.  I have no idea what to expect tomorrow so a little nervous

Kara good luck with sorting, i have to do my spare room i have guests staying tomorrow 

Queenie how are you lovely

Taffy i'm not goggling anything to do with prams but i did see the icandy when i was in cardiff (nice pram)

Ravan hi

Girlie how are you feeling


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle thats great you get to see the con tomorrow, they will talk to you about things they might listen to the heart beat and they might do a quickie scan. im not sure as your in a different place and they might have a different set up

where i see my con the scanner is crap but its all good cause i get to see baby 

no doubt you will chat about your clexane and asprin and they will also decide when to see you again

good luck

i see mine tomorrow too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara thanks, just nervous of the unknown.  My appointment is in antenatal in withybush so scanners are right next door.  OH i hope i get to see tiddly thomas again lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah its very weird the unknown i still get nervous as i never know what is happening lol

what time is your appointment?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

2.20, only got it today lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i once got my appointment letter after the appointment lol

mine is 230 in tenby cottage then next friday at 1115 then im free for a week lol

im not getting very far of my cleaning at the moment, i need to sit down every so often, well i probably dont but feel like it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its good that they are checking on you.

I'll probably be seen every 4 weeks cos of my age lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the plan with me was to see me again at 32 weeks if all was ok with the cervix scan but since i had those tightens i will now be seen every 4 weeks. from here on in i see the mw every 4 weeks too which is standard i think

gona try and upload a bump pic, not the best pic but i do have clothes on lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my beautiful bump.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

All ok at midwife appointment. Not-so-Teeny Taffy is measuring top of the scale size wise! 
Have to have 28 week bloods done at hospital next week. 
Scan on 4/1/10 - to check on size and kidney
Antenatal/parentcraft classes start on Tuesday 12/1/10 for 4 weeks
Tour of the hospital maternity unit 13/1/10
Consultant appointment on 18/1/10
Next midwife appt 20/1/10
How am I gonna find time to go to work and come and natter with you guys? lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg thats quite alot isnt it lol

wow i didnt know they gave you all these dates at the 28 weeks appointment thats fab

how big is teeny taffy?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Nuts - I know! We did already know about the scan and my consultant appt though - but still a lot to do.  
Think it was 28+ cm but in your notes there is a graph thing and its on the top line - (which predicts birth weight at being 4kg or just under 9lb - but dont know that its that accurate!)
Forgot to say baby is lying breech today - which explains why I have been sooooo uncomfy and not felt so much movement yesterday and today. 

Good luck for your appointments tomorrow Kara and Michelle  

Loving the bump by the way Kara!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Taffy

Gosh you have got a busy time ahead.  When do you finish work?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will they do a growth scan for you hun? i bet it is uncomfy with the baby breech, iits little feet stuck down there.

taffy will they measure me tomorrow?

i know one thing im fed up with sorting clothes now, ive managed to bin 4 bin bags full and tidy up but now ive sat down thats it im shattered


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara did you go and see your friend today?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no she cancelled cause she is ill, such a shame as i was so looking forward to seeing her.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

At least it has given you time to do all that lovely tidying


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lovely tidying my **** lol

just cooking a stew now yum yum


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Probably not hun - dont think they measure until 26 weeks now. I didnt get measured at my 24 week appt.
I need to get off my butt and either pop to tesco or do some tidying but the sofa is just so comfy today lol. 
Plan is to finish work on 19th Feb - but to work shorter weeks - to use up my hols.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jeez girl you havent got long left in work woo hoo

my stuff has just this second arrived


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wow taffy i knew you got a big one in there wonder how massive you going to be at 40 weeks   good luck kara and michelle with midwives


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow everyone has been busy chatting today.  KAra did you manage to finish tidying.  Your bump looks much bigger than when we saw you last.  Any stretch marks yet?

Good luck Michelle and Kara for your appt's tom.

Taffy wow big baby at 9ibs lets hope he stops growing soon lol.  Your on count down now to finish work, how nice for you, time will fly now that you have all those dates to plan for.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara just saw your bedding looks lovely, is it safari?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara wow what a bump. hope app has gone well today.

michelle hope app goes well today.

taffy wow what a lot of app. hope teeny taffy moves to make things more comfotable for you.

kara bought look mag yesterday. what a lovely photo of you and a good write up. well done.

emma did you and j have a good xmas.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

yeah jule is safari and called zanzibar, no stetch marks as yet im oiling once a day but i do think if im gona get um i will

queenie thanks hun, i just hope i can get a copy of the pics for the album

im sat in bed checking my emails etc and then i have more to do but gona take it a little easier today as i was so shattered last night. not sure if we are going to a party or not tonight we are gona go with the flow. i have work tomorrow and sat then off on sunday then back in for 3 days!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If i don't get a chance to come on later i want to wish each and everyone a happy new year.  May all your dreams come true.  Thanks for everyones support throughout 2009, love to you all xx

I'm out on the razz later, watching people getting p*ssed is hilarious lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

for all you that can't drink, I shall drink a large toast to all your bumps   Happy new year mums and mum to be. Loving the pic Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy new year all

pix make it a super large one lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle hope your appointment goes smooth.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck for your appt's Kara and Michelle.  Happy new year to everyone on this thread


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Afternoon ladies.

Hope everyone is OK, and that it's not to  ^cold

Hope all appointments went OK

Made an appointment with the midwife today  , it's on the 14th of Jan and it's at the surgery, so the builders can come as arranged.  It's all getting very exciting now.  Although Rob is being very reserved  , I think that he's worried about last time.  I just hope he can start to enjoy it, as really want to but feel as if I should be reserved about it because he is.  He's only told his mum so far.  Sorry ladies just feeling a bit emotional today.

Hope everyone has a fab new year.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont worry claire its normal to feel emotional and reseved as time goes by you will start to believe its really happning to you    hope midwife appoinments have gone well and you all have a lovely night 2010 is going to be a good year


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire feeling emtional is part and parcel hun so go with those feelings as its pointless fighting it, with each week you will find you relax a little more

my appointment went well, baby is now laying breech, i have a trace of protein in urine but dont have to see the con til 32 weeks unless cervix thins. i will be scanned every 2 weeks til 32 weeks and i should get an appointment soon to see the cardiac guy about my heart mumur that i had as a child so probably a heart scan and ecg.

next appointment with midwife at 28 weeks oh and they insisted im 23 + 5 so gona alter my ticker.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara glad app went well.

you are just as busy now with app as you was with clinic app.  

i'm logging off now to shower and pop round mum's for my tea. might be back later.

have a good evening all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have fun queenie

we still havent decided what we are doing!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope you are OK Claire  

Michelle, hope your appointment went well today.

Pix, I like the idea of a drink on everyone else's behalf, think I'll do that too  

Have a good night Queenie!

Glad your appointment went well Kara, hope you have a nice evening, whatever you decide to do

Popsi, I've been following your story lately and what a year 2010 is going to be for you, how lovely

Taffy, sounds like you will be v. busy over the next few weeks, that time is going to fly by!

Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just a quickie to let you all know how app went

I have a lovely con and he is well researched in ivf.  He has put me back on progesterone because he said clinics abroad with high risk mc stay on it untill 15 weeks preg.  Also talked about birth and i will be induced because of high risk stillbirth the further i go (age).  We saw tiddly thomas again oh i am in love with little thing.  What a year 2010 will be, i never thought thought i would get this far.

Claire i have had a few milestones to cross and i still feel worried anxious nervous every appointment.  I can totally understand hun.  Try to remember this time is different that is what i tell myself and that you deserve this.

Love to everyone, off out now.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad all went well and your con sounds fab


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Amazing i think hes from one of the clinics abroad like the czech or something, he was saying that we are quiet behind here with drugs.  He was saying how expensive it is here for tx as well.  I feel like i am in good hands.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like your in good hands thats really good. will you be seen now in 4 weeks?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Midwife next then him in 7 weeks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah yeah mw at 16 weeks.

all good then, 

i love seeing baby


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad to hear that your appointments went well today ladies  

Well hubby and I have eventually plumped for the "quiet night in with a scrummy meal" option  after a busy day finishing off the office, sorting out rubbish, tidying up and taking Jasper for a lovely long walk in the park ..... the big question is can I stay awake till midnight?  

Happy New Year everyone   enjoy your evening whatever you are up to 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy at this rate i think we will be staying in too, cant really be arsed as im shattered lol.

mini ellard is having a whale of a time tonight can feel and see alot of movement that in itself makes my new years eve special

has your sickness passed now?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy new year everyone   We are having a quiet one too.Sam is on penacillin(sp) for an ear infection and he has a cheast cold too .My poor little man.

But on a brighter note,he's cut his first 2 teeth and today he walked for the first time!.....just got up and walked lol I have a walking 9 month old   He looks so tiny walking too lol cute

Hope you all have a good one      
Love you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think we are staying in lol

i cant wait to see little sam walking, he is gona keep you on your toes now lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Aw Ravan that brought a tear to my (slightly hormonal!) eye - cant believe little sam has teeth and is walking - what a lovely start to 2010 for you  Hope meds sort him out and he'll be on the mend (and tearing around lol!) soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy did you write a letter for your employer along side your matb1 from?

i have drafted one but it seems very formal and i know it will **** them off

here it is



"Please find enclosed my Mat B1 Form confirming that my baby is due on 24.04.2010.

I wish to commence my maternity leave on Sunday 28th March 2010.

Prior to the commencement of my maternity leave I would like to take any days annual leave that i am entitled too, I would also appreciate any accumulated holidays while on maternity to be added to the end of my maternity leave.

I would be grateful for an acknowledgement of the above arrangements along with confirmation of my entitlement to Maternity Pay and when maternity/holiday payments will cease.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara that sounds good


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not sure about the holiday entiliement bit, i dont wana ****** them off but at the same time i want what in entitled too!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

i think you have been more than fair with your employers, if you are entitled you are entitled no arguments


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara i think the letter sounds fine and if you dont aske you dont get.  We arent always allowed to keep our leave to take before returning but it depends on the service and soemtimes its to thier gain to give it to you cause then when you go back you have taken all your leave and so there is no more to take.  Put the letter to them and see what they say.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Jules how are you feeling?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i think i will give them the letter and see what they say

i did tell them today i would be writing a formal letter, they know luke the depot managed and knows the rules and regs so i will blame him for the letter writing lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im good thanks bit tired though feel shattered after a late night.  Dont feel hung over though which is a relief.  How was your night did you stay at the hotel?  We got back ready for stu to go to work so he is gonna be knackered.  He finally got to bed at 5am!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol no hangover jule, now you didnt try hard enough then lol only kidding

stu will be so tired


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its funny my boss is following everything to the letter, i had to write her a letter informing her of my pregnancy and when i go back i will have the RA.  You would think they would appreciate it done properly

Jules no its only down the road, but didn't get to bed until 3 am and i am absolutely shattered today.  No hangover for me and steve is good for a change lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

At least by getting it in now you can discuss anything well in advance cant you and sort it out before you go off. The letter doesnt sound hard or awful its a polite letter.

I tried hard enough but glad im not suffering.  HAd lots of shots and cocktails but plenty of food too which must have soaked it all up.  God help me later when stu gets in lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Did Steve drink lots or was he a bit more reserved as you werent drinking


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

F8ck that never bothers steve lol.  I suppose it wasn't the kind of night to get rolling drunk just a bit noisy lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i use to love shots lol, we made a tower to the ceiling of shots glasses 6 years ago when luke proposed! 

i like the bit in the letter where they have to tell me my entitlements too! this means they have to get organise as they are not the best organised people and i need to know when payments will stop as i know i will be unpaid for a certain period

where did you go michelle?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Teh Wolfscastle Hotel, they had an old crooner there so i complained that it was cut your throat music and where was the disco.  When disco started everyone got up to dance so everyone must have been thinking the same lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

very nice

never been myself but spoken to the owner many times.

i would have liked to have gone dancing but was buggered!
baby is in a really uncomfy postion atm so sitting, laying standing is weird so a dance might have made baby ellard turn lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Baby will move soon i'm sure.  I didn't do my usual dancing but did try to strut my stuff lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you **** wiggle? thats how i tend to dance now lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah plenty of wobbling as well cos i have a huge **** at ther moment lol

Everyone just kept telling me to calm down lol but i love dancing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl

i love dancing too, i dance round the house and in work lol

luke just text to say its snowing again in clunderwen


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning ladies sounds like you all had a nice new year.Just think your babies will be born this year lol
Michelle thought you were supposed to be relaxing! lol Glad you enjoyed the dance


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

no work for me today, decided to stay home as the snow is quite thick, they want me to go in for 1130am but im not going


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning.

how lucky are you guys we have nothing here. would love a nice downfall of snow on sunday night so i can't go to work on monday.

glad your not gonna drive to work kara, better off at home keeping warm.

raven fab news about sam, you will now be rushed off your feet now he is walking.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I woke up to snow this morning but only a thin covering so all the roads are open by me.  Nice for you Kara not to have to go into work.  They expect us to go in no matter what the weather or i take annual leave or unpaid leave.  Never mind i could have an accident on the way they dont seem to worry bout that!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

poor sam hope antibiotics work soon great about the teeth and walking tho   ....no snow here just icy floor again!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sam feeling much better today.
Snows all gone!  
Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i went to work in the end (long story) roads were ok thankfully but omg i was so knackered last night and aching, i was waitressing for 6 hours and it was too much i have to say

i keep making silly mistakes in work with bills etc my brain is just not with me at all

im gona hand in my form and letter this week, under 12 weeks left yay

we still have snow here

how is everyone?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Kara, they should never have made you do all that, thats not right. I think you should get an extra ticker - countdown to finishing work! Hope you've got a day off today.

Hope Sam is better Raven.

Hope everybody else feeling ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im off today thankfully
i didnt get food til late either, i wasnt very happy, thankfully i did pick a little and one of the lads got some crisps!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you can rest today now, they don't seem to care that you have got precious cargo on board.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is the trouble they act as though they care and im sure they do but dont quite understand, i think its cause im always well was always rusing around and now i just cant lol

must be the extra weight im carrying now


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

they know they can rely on you, but need to realise that are going to need to slow up, baby will be putting pressure on your body


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

their daughter is due in 7 weeks and i think they are going away to help her sort her house this week so might get some peace, saying that we have a big wedding at the weekend but im gona tell them im not waitressing


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

peace be good, as you say NO waitressing!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad sams better ravan ...only a month till planning appoinment now  kara you wanna slow down babys more important tell them


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hows Maia? Did she have a fantastic christmas?
He's much better thankyou,back to being a trouble maker lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

shes ok got a little cold but is fine in herself now compared to her grumpy xmas  ..she is running us ragged she asleep at mo so im having puter time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan glad the trouble marker is back lol

miriam your little princess sounds like a little devil pmsl bless her


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara do you still see Cath, how is she?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i havent for a while but have been in touch and yeah she is well just very busy

hoping to see her soon


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening ladies

I was thinking of Cath the other day and that she seems to have left us, ah well this happens alot 

Kara and jules how are you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im good and growing super fast now, been busy the last few days.

i think people leave and come back throughout treatment and pregnancy, i will let her know you have been thinking of her


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

And that used to p*ss us both off hun, well it still p*sses me off

Glad your growing hun, time is moving on


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im fine.  Michelle what pisses you off is it people coming and going.  WOuld be nice to see how cath is getting on cause she must be about the same dates as Kara, is that right?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what pisses you off, people leaving when they get pregnant or people leaving going through tx, sorry im lost now, brain isnt engaging very well lately

time is going really quick now and have lots to do and think about


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

By the way i know this isnt the right thread but ive finally cracked on  with my dissertation.  I have done 1300 words so very pleased that im on my way now woo hoo


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can understand people leaving after tx, its people leaving after getting pregnant.  We all still need support, it always seems a bit one sided when they leave.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies i hope you have all had a lovely xmas and new year, i havent been online a lot lately cause i have been so busy. You are all sounding very  busy ladies as well  big hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi ebs hope you had a gd crimbo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good on ya jule, you so needed to get that sorted lol.

i think we all hold views on what is right and what is wrong when really each of us if different and there really is only a right and wrong for us. i like sharing things with everyone, good and bad and ive always been the same.

ebonie did j enjoy crimbo?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Ebonie how are you how was xmas?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You used to say the same as me, maybe pregnancy brain has made you forget conversations lol

Off now ready for work tomorrow


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Have a good day in work tom michelle bet your gutted your going back after a nice break.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah maybe! or maybe my views have just changed a little. i dont know

i find a few things odd but each to there own and im not one to judge anyone, i find it odd that people disappeared during treatment, during breaks, during pregnancy and after the birth of their child this cause i personally have never done this doesnt mean its right or wrong

hope work goes well being your first day back

im in for 3 days now and then scan on friday


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi girls j loved xmas he was  so spoilt   very hard though trying to get him down of the ceiling he is so hyper still   any tips ladies   this week is boring isnt it its sort of back to normality school. work, boring   never mind   i hope you all had a nice xmas!!


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello all, Happy New year!! First time in ages I have logged on. I haven't disappeared Michelle, I have been extremely rough up until 16 weeks!! I haven't been up to anything, let alone posting on here. I trust everyone is well?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh i bet hun, sorry no tips, i will be hoping from parenting tips from you lol. kids get crazy over crimbo dont then, just so exciting for them

hiya cath were your ears burning lol, i hope to get to see you thursday or friday was gona text you tomorrow so let me know if your free


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Kara, Ive had a rough time over xmas, nks were dangerously high and I needed emergency treatment on Xmas eve!!! Plus Ive been to see midwife and cons ob a few times to be monitored!! I will fill you in when we meet.
How is everyone?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i remember you saying about your emergency IVIG but we didnt get round to meeting so didnt get the gossip from you but will soon, its good your cons are monitoring you, certainly makes me feel more at ease

cath any movement felt yet?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nope not yet!! Cons ob told me around 20weeks? When did you? My dh has gone away to work as of today and so I can have my laptop back now!!lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how long is he away for?

i thought i felt something at around 17 weeks but whether it was i dont know

i was deffo having flutters by the 20 week scan and proper kicks started around week 22 but faint now the baby beats me up from inside and we can see baby kicking from outside too so wont be long for you hun

bet you have grown too as i havent seen you for ages and ages


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ebonie im sure he will come back down to earth when he goes back to school.  Is he going back to school tomorrow.

CAth nice to see you are back i have been wondering how you have been getting on.  Shame you been so sick though, hope you are feeling better now?  WIll you have problems with the NK cels all the way through the pregnancy?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I cant wait!! I think maybe cos your so tiny that maybe you could feel it sooner, I could be talking s**t though. Hope to see you this week then. 
Andy starts his new job tom in Swindon so he'll be home weekends only again!!! oh joy!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no you will miss him but the times at home will be special

let me know which day is best for you, all i have planned is cleaning on thursday boo boo and friday i have a scan at 1115 then im free, will be good to catch up its been ages


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

ok, I'll let you know, prob Thurs aftrnoon is best but will confirm. xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great stuff you know how to find me

would like to say creme eggs in pregnancy arethe best lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cath you must be psychic

Sorry to hear you have been poorly and hope things improve.  Glad your well enough now though to post


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone know when the belly button pops out and does it with everyone?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara i know it stretches but dont know if everyones pops out, im sure one of the girls can let you know


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mine is very stetched, one of those things i just wonder about lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not everyones pop out, my two sisters one did one didn't


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

you got a long way to go so its gonna be a lot more stretched lol .I don t think my sisters did but perhaos it depends on your belly buttin in the 1st place.  Mine is already out so nowhere for it to pop out to lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't think my sisters ever went back in either


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it doesnt feel like that long any more lol

i have a semi outie normally. i hated it as a child yet grew to love it even when its been cut through 3 times i still like it


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara you have got a long way to go in terms of growing you will be much bigger than you are now.  The baby does a lot of growing now onwards


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol bloody hell im already walking weird lol. im finding my centre of gavity is changing daily and it does make me laugh. 

my mum brought me a lovely coat cardigan today is a larger size and its lovely, really like it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't they grow a few centimetres a week, i think i read 2cm.  Belly button will definitely pop then lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

lol thats made me smile.  All your belly buttons popping out.  Hope you havent got any piercings thye stretch too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules i doubt my belly button will pop but my **** might, i'm huge


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know the uterus moved up 1cm a week from 20 weeks and i think the baby piles on the fat from here on it.

baby should weigh over a lb now, how amazing. my weight has increased in the last 2 weeks but just over a lb a week i think which is good. i have put on 1 stone and 2 to 3 lbs now which is good i think as i dont wana not put on enough as it effects birth weight i believe.

nah i never had my belly button done only my ears but i have plenty of scars lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello cath sorry you have been rough hun , But glad the cons are looking after you hun   

J is back in school on tuesday llol im hoping he will calm down a bit then  

i dont think everyones belly button pops out kara, 
talk about stretching my neice was 8st 3lb before pregnancy she weighed a few weeks ago and she was
11st 5lb all on her belly she havent put it on anywhere else, they measured her last week
and they measured her at 43 weeks baby is not due till 15 january she is in agony bless her x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh ebs poor thing.  I am going to be huge i know, i've put loads of weight on already


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg hun i assume they are thinking the baby is big then? hope she is getting plenty of rest


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Going now bed is calling, work tomorrow


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh ebonie will they induce her early?
Michelle do you think your weight is too much xmas food lol.  Kara cant belive you have onyl put that amount ofweight on. Ive put on nearly that amount with all the xmas food.  Hoep they dont plan to weight us tom!! Im off to bed speak to you all tom


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not just xmas food but food in general, i don't think the steriods helped and all the drugs i have been on.  I'm prone to weight gain though


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes me too i think its in my genes.  My mum and sister are bigger than me and i have to try hard to keep my weight off.  As soon as i get lax the weight piles on.Im not one of those that can eat anything although i wish i was


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

well they have tested her for diabetes and she is ok, They said the baby is not big now but she had lots of fluid . she is hoping they will induce her early but god knows. lol she is walking all the time to try and induce him naturally lol but its not working lol big hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed for her

i am amazed i didnt pile on more weight being on high dose steriods, think im just very lucky

had a lovely sleep last night and woke to -11 temp outside with the handbrake ceased on, not the best start to the day and omg work is the last place i wana be. gona print and prep my maternity letter today then on wednesday ask for a week off work and hand my letter over on saturday when its a big wedding lol

luke isnt very well, think he has this flu thing thats going round and i have a bloody coldsore boo boo but would rather that than be ill.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just this minute spoken to the acountant and yeah i can take holidays at the end of my maternity pay yay yay so this means i can have 52 weeks off and be paid for 10 months and 1 week ish yay yay


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

woohoo that is great Kara


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

What a lot to catch up on lol 
Cath - lovely to hear from you but sorry to hear you have had such a rough time. Hope things improve soon  
Em - hope your neice is doing ok.  
Kara - good news about your holiday and mat pay

Well what a flipping day I have had.....
Didnt start well - Jasper has had runnybum after finding a lovely lump of rather smelly ham on yesterdays walk - He kept hubby all night wanting to go out so I took him over to Mum and Dads (Cardiff) for the day first thing so they could keep an eye on him.  
Mike's mate who was picking the van up from ours this morning was off work - so Mike ended up having to go in first thing - and then I had to pick him up (yup - Cardiff again!) to go to hospital (Newport) for scan
Had Scan - TTs right kidney is all ok (phew!), left kidney confirmed as multi-cystic (meaning its defunct -but not causing any further problems at the moment). They will scan me again at 36 weeks unless consultant requests one sooner. 
As for measurements - its "teeny" no more lol - confirmed its a big one (measuring 31 weeks and 5 days.... so about 3 weeks ahead of my dates). She was reassuring (eg could be a growth spurt this week!) but said that I need to discuss with midwife and consultant in terms of overall growth etc
So took hubby back to work and headed off to work (Bristol) - got to just before the Severn Bridge and had a puncture. Fan-flippin-tastic!!!  
Spent 40 mins on hold to RAC to get through to speak to someone. They couldnt trace hubbys membership so couldnt do anything without membership no. 
OK I'll sign up -  not taking on new members as they are so busy. Same story with the AA.  
Phoned mum who rang around recovery companies to get me towed home - Dragon could get someone there at 3pm-ish (this happened at 11ish - although it was admittedly a bit later by now - but my jelly babies were running low and I was starting to need a pee ) 
All I kept thinking was I'm glad this is me sat here and not Jule - and praying that you and Stu made it to London ok for your appt  
Anyway - after lots of phone calls my dad got to me about 2-ish, managed to change the tyre and get me home. 
Got the tyre changed (£140 - ouch!) by 4.30pm by which time I phoned work and said I would deffo not be in today 
Anyway - just waiting for hubby to get in from work so we can go and collect poorly doglet - then think it'll be an early night!!!

Hope everyone else has had a better day lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey taffy what a day, did you cry? i would have been in tears and you know what, if this happens again call me and i will save you quicker or i would have got one of lukes trucks to pick you up. damn that naughtie tyre

how is jasper now

good news about tubby taffy's good kidney, well you may aswel change baby's name now. i cant beleive baby is measuring so far ahead, do you feel uncomfy now? will they induce early if baby is big? or wait and see what happens?

i know jule and stu got there and what a lovely person you are to think of them.


im fine, bored in work and deciding when and where to go for a 4d scan


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I didnt cry (Im 'ard me!) - I just sat there and ate jelly babies. Bit like being at the cinema and watching a really boring car-chase film lol. 

Also filled in my Health in Pregnancy grant form, put some dates in my diary, sent a few random texts and watched the world (or rather the traffic!) go by.

Jasper has been mostly sleeping and pooping but seems to be ok, ta.  

Not sure what the size thing means at the moment - will wait and see what m/w and cons make of it when I see them next.  

Glad Jule made it to their appointment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow you are hard girl lol i so would have cried more with frustation as i would be able to change a wheel when usually i would be lol

im sure your cons will look after you so thats good

poor jasper hope he is better soon


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cath lovely to see you back, hope you are feeling better now.

you girls on here don't half talk i had pages to catch up with.

taffy so sorry to hear what you have gone through today. how awful for you - running out of jelly babies lol 
wow so not teeny taffy anymore. hope jasper is feeling better.

em glad that you and j had a great xmas i'm sure he will calm down once he gets back into a routine.


hi to everyone


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Omg Taffy I would have definitely cried.  Almost did last week when my handbrake froze and I got stuck on the hill by the house.

Kara glad you've been able to sort your leave out, bet you cant wait to finish now?

Giriepinx hope your OK? and that the twins aren't giving you too much trouble?

Michelle hope you OK?

Hope everyone else is OK?

Ladies I have my midwife appointment next week, and was wondering if there are any questions that I should ask (didn't get that far last time).

Hope your all keeping warm, it's so   here, think I'm gonna have to get a duvet and laze on the sofa (like I've done anything else over the last few days  )


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire i dont think i asked anything really, i filled in alot of paper work and had blood taken and urine, think that was it really. felt a little bit of a disappointment at the time think i expected fireworks lol

decided im off to swansea for a 4D scan at the end of the month, gona book it tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara that is fab news, you gonna ask what flavour your having


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah we want a surprise


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

don't blame you i would want a surprise.

have you though any more on names


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah we have 2 at the moment

boy-Kane

girl-Shannon

boys name is a cert shannon is the only one we can agree on lol. middle names havent really been chose but doubt if we have a son he will have a middle name lol. it is very very hard agreeing together


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Kara, was just wondering I don't want to look stupid.

Bet your so excited about the 4D scan, think we'll get one done too.

Not looking forward to choosing names, don't think we'll agree either.  I fancy a welsh name, and Rob well he can never sick to anything  .  At least you've got 2 that you can agree on, at the mo.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

lovely names kara. it is hard isn't it to agree on a name, when we get to the stage it will be a nightmare with my job as i will say can't have that as taught a child with that name.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol yeah agreeing is the hardest part, i had loads of names lol. we have had kane as a name for years

claire they will tell you all about screening tests too and ask about if you want to have a NT scan privately if not available in your area, yeah this test has a postcode lottery! that was my major thing that came out of my first appointment


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I think that it is available in our area.  Will pick up a sample pot from work for a urine sample in case I can go on demand.

We'd started to create a list of names, last time and there was only 2 maybe 3 names on there that we can both agree on.  So not looking forward to it this time.  Think maybe we'll wait till until he/she is born, so we can see what suits.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats good if its available, will you have it?

who knows our baby might come along and names not suit then we will be stuck


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Not really sure, think I need to look into it a bit more, as I don't really understand what it looks for. So guess I need to goggle it or purchase a book.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

there are some good sites out their for info hun and it really depends on what you would do with the results. for us we chose to may for one because the 16 week blood tests tend to show up false postive


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats the thing, what do we do with the results.  It's taken us so long to get to this point, would it change anything.  I don't really know, think we need to discuss it as it's not something that we've thought about  .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah we had to talk lots too.

hun its such an exciting time enjoy all the moment even the discussing lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I am even having peeks at things, and have done a list of things I think we'll need (early I know, but I can be super organised sometimes).  Rob on the otherhand is being a bit reserved, I think he's nervous that something will go wrong again.  But this pregnancy is so different to the last one.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great news hun, i started to look early on and did plan to buy things at 12 weeks but never got round to it


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Just having a look at the sales, and if I see a good bargin then will think about getting it early.  But the plan is to start picking things up after 12 weeks.

Have you got much left to get?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i like kiddicare and kiddisave and of course ebay lol

we have loads left to get, so far we have a pram, nursery bedding set and some clothes oh and a crib

friends are giving us and loaning us stuff so will make a list once we have this. i think we need to start getting a bit more sorted now lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah it wont be long now.

We have a couple of friends that had babies in Sept so am hoping that they will offer somethings.

Will have to add those site to my favorates, and have a look in a few weeks.  Ebay is a fab resource, will definitely be using it  

There's just to much choice.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i brought some fab almost new and new clothes from ebay for next to nothing and also good for maternity clothes yet there are sales on at the moment too which is good


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know the sales are good at the mo, am tempted to get some maternity jeans from next, but don't know if it's too early.  I'm working the next 2 weekends, so maybe I'll drag mum out after that for a shopping spree.

Think I'll log off now and get ready for bed, night.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im off for a bath

take care and hey get um when they are cheap you will need them soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bath was lovely

omg im having a little bit of stress at the moment do do with lukes job, he hasnt lost it or anything but the stress is making him unhappy and ill and he only told me today as we didnt wana worry me, bless him. i love him so much i couldnt care less about the money as long as he is ok thats the important thing i think


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought he had been unhappy a while, i remember you telling me.  Its horrid Steve is in the same boat


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah he has been unhappy but not so stressed its making him ill so yeah he only told me the full story today

when does steve's job end?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

End of this month but he is hating it, a month is as long as a year when your unhappy.

Any chance Luke can get a less stressful job


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no thats not good at all

luke is gona speak to his boss next week, he called a meeting so hoping it will work out. 

i dont like my job but thats just be being daft, it doesnt make me uphappy or ill if that makes sense.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i understand but i also understand how a job can make you unwell (been there).

Hopefully things will work out, maybe he needs extra support in work.  We forget men get stressed to but they are more quiet about it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah very bloody quiet about it and of course im concerned now but not cause of money etc but just want luke to be well and happy. 
if some of his work load is taken off things will be fine but its whether they will do that
i think im gona crash out, its been a long day


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thyings might look better in the morning

Night Night


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies looks like we may get some heavy snow today, take care everyone.

Hope everyone is OK this morning?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

already got heavy snow at home but now in work, i should be here til 630 as the earliest cause i have no cover but i have to get home, roads are shutting where i live, thank god i have the 4x4


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Haverfordwest isn't to bad but i don't know if i'll get home cos its bad there

Careful at penblywyn roundabout kara apparently horrendous


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive heard that is one of the worst places and i live across that roundabout.....think im gona be grass driving lol

im gona type a menu then call my boss and also sod working tomorrow


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going to attempt Narberth now as i have a call to do there, but if roads to bad going to turn round.  This is in for the week apparently.  I hope steve can get home on friday, cos where he works it gets it bad


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Be careful out there Michelle and Kara,sounds bad where you are.We have nothing!
Just been to llantrisant and it is clear there too.Wish I lived in pembrokeshire   I want to make snow angels lol

I'm taking Taz paintballing on Saturday!That should be fun lol (for his birthday) Cant believe he's 16 today!
I feel so old lol

How are all the bumps doing? Growing nicely! Michelle have you got a bump yet?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow happy birthday taz

michelle be careful, just heard they have snow ploughs and gritters out and snow has eased but there are 30 cars stuck on the route into narberth!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh thanks for that, maybe will leave it


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Take care all you West Wales ladies - get home and stay home.  

Twas not nice being stuck in sunshine yesterday - so make sure you have food (jelly babies are food ok!) water and warm clothes in the car, just in case. 

Nowt here  at moment - but forecast for 3pm, so hoping I can head off early and work at home later. Have to get Jasper to the vets too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would leave it

really bad in carmarthen too


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you've got home safer girls. What a day you had yest Taffy. Glad other kidney is ok. Hope Jasper ok.

Have fun paint balling Raven, happy birthday Taz. My DP's daughter is 16 at end of month, time flies!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

thank you pix.Yep paintballing in the snow lol should be fun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have never been paintballing, sounds great fun

leaving work at 1pm


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Hope you have recovered from your bad day yesterday Taffy - glad to hear teeny's kidney is OK.

Have fun paintballing Ravan. It's ace, but can sting a bit when you get shot so wear some thick layers!

Sorry Luke is having a rough time at work Kara, we often don't find out these things until its all built up as men don't talk like us (well mine certainly doesn't). Hope you'll be able to work things out together. Michelle, hope your dh is OK, it is horrible to be stuck doing something you are unhappy with.

Still snowing here near Cardigan, dh has just borrowed the tractor to come home from the farm! I'm lucky I can work from home and don't fancy the drive up to Aberystwyth today. Michelle, sounds like avoiding Narberth is a good plan, take care on the way home Kara, good you can get away soon. Keep safe everyone and if you get the chance, enjoy the snow.

Oh, and if you are a weather geek like me, then the met office website has this new thing where you can check out a really detailed rainfall forecast. It's very good, I checked last night and it said we'd have rain / snow at 9am this morning and was spot on. it's good for if you need to travel in the next few hours etc, you can change the location using the toolbar on the right
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/pws/invent/weathermap/

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i did try to go to narberth (silly me) and nearly landed in the hedge.  I'm ok though and car is lol

Feeling uncomfortable today, getting a lot of period like pain and stretching pain (must be having a growth spurt me thinks).  They don't last long but can be painful


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Well ladies as soon as I got home the sun came out, what going on.  Did think about offering to go back in, but don't think I'll chance it the car slid just before I got into our street.

Hope everyone got home safe.  I'm off to have some lunch


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223050.0


----------

